# By Any Means Necessary (Jim story of a competive bodybuilder)



## big_jim_87

Chapter One

A New Beginning

So here we are, the back end of UKBFF the stars of tomorrow and London classic show 2012...

I have done this show every yr since I started competing in 2010, it was my 1st show and were I caught the bug for getting on stage...

each year this show has beaten me and left me feeling empty...

I could have done better I should have placed higher... But I thought this yr was going to be different... I thought this yr was mine!

Sadly this yr was the same as every yr previous...

The same bitter taste in the car on the way home... the same feeling of emptiness and feeling lost...

were do I go from here, I started this competitive season on such a high with a class win and taking the overall at the south coast show in Pompy...

ended the yr on a low after a mess up on water manipulation at the British Finals that made me look worse then my 1st ever show!

followed a shot at redemption at the stars only 3 weeks later... I feel this was my best package to date and it still wasn't good enough...

So this is it... This is my new beginning

Well as the competitive season has come to an end so this story starts off with my 1st real off season phase in a good 14months or so

out of the last 14 months I have dieted for almost 12 of them with only a 10 week off season phase.

I feel I have made progress this year and very good progress for the amount of time spent off season.

here are a few pics from 2010,11,12

1st show 2010



2nd show 2011



3rd show 2012



5th show 2012















































So tie to get my head down and crack on...

gonna bring a brand new me to 2013/14... By Any Means Necessary!


----------



## big_jim_87

I will also keep a very regular and detailed video diary to run with this journal to keep it as interesting as poss.


----------



## Ser

the way to go is UP baby!!!!!!!

Subbed!


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so show was on Sunday 11/11/12

I weighed in at the lightest I have ever competed at... weighed in a tiny 76.5kg!

by the tuesday I was back up to 90kg!

weight is still slowly climbing but expecting it to level off soon...

today weighed in at 91.4kg

back in the gym from Wednesday and keeping am and pw cv in as its not too bad and will only be a good thing in the long run with such a long off season planned.

just getting back into a bit more of a structured diet atm.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> the way to go is UP baby!!!!!!!
> 
> Subbed!


UP is were Im headed! UP in weight, UP in size, UP in strength, UP in WEIGHT CLASS!


----------



## Ser

BTW, had a ****ty week, my journal says bits...but i'm not going to pm you bout it as i am back on top of it...no more meltdown!!

Cheesecake, all stuff in fridge ready to go, just hoping i get chance tomorrow to actually put it all together and send off..Kieran...gonna send me an addy so i can make and send both at once please

Sky guy coming tomorrow, so will be at a loss for a few hours as i have to stay home...so i could spend that putting cheesecakes together:tongue:


----------



## Ser

PS, don't eat cheesecake if driving, it takes you WAYYYYYYYYY over the limit! mg: x


----------



## Suprakill4

Your hamstring sweep in the side comparison is crazy mate!!!

Expecting big things this year from the conversations we have had mate. SMASH IT.

Videos will be good, we will make one new year if you want on training but i aint appearing in it, unless i slam on 10kg muscle by then!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Your hamstring sweep in the side comparison is crazy mate!!!
> 
> Expecting big things this year from the conversations we have had mate. SMASH IT.
> 
> Videos will be good, we will make one new year if you want on training but i aint appearing in it, unless i slam on 10kg muscle by then!


Yep! Big things!

Will be working under a number of coaches this yr and should rack up quite a bit of knowledge.

Should make good gains also.

Will 100% see a new me on the stage when I next compete...

I feel I did this, this yr... Only had 10 weeks in with to transform but this time I'll have a full yr, not worried about weight limit any more as will some in at what weight I look the best at.

So from herein in its all out mass attack!


----------



## big_jim_87

Also a side note

Im yet to start following Gary Howell's instruction...

That should start in the next week or so.

For them that dnt know who Gary is he is the guy responsible for Barney du Plessis awesome condition this yr (6-8 shows in as many weeks of each other!)

He also took Daz Ball through the transformation of awesomeness! And has a massive portfolio of guys he has transformed and added kg on kg of lbm.

So I think its a good place to start.


----------



## Ash1981

@Ser... Alcoholic cheesecake ???

Subbed by the way, wondered what it was gonna be called


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate and head will be in a good place without having preps to worry about.

Why different coaches? to learn different apraoches to diet and training etc?


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> @Ser... Alcoholic cheesecake ???
> 
> Subbed by the way, wondered what it was gonna be called


and he still fcuked the title up. "*im* story of a competitive bodybuilder" lol.


----------



## Ash1981

Suprakill4 said:


> and he still fcuked the title up. "*im* story of a competitive bodybuilder" lol.


Lol

Start again


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate and head will be in a good place without having preps to worry about.
> 
> Why different coaches? to learn different apraoches to diet and training etc?


Yea...

Diff coaches will have a diff approach and diff ideas etc...

I think you'd be missing out if you just stick with the one coach from day one... Learn as much as you can from as many as you can and further your own knowledge.

This in turn will make me a better bber and a better coach.

I have 3 coaches in mind will do 3 months with each then back to Gary... This should take up a full 12months will learn a ton of info and be back with Gary for my prep.

Saying that if I like working with Gary so much I'll just continue for as long as funds permit.

Working with the best dnt come cheap... Lol and Im poor lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> and he still fcuked the title up. "*im* story of a competitive bodybuilder" lol.


I know gonna pm haks now he is my go to rep lol


----------



## mal

big_jim_87 said:


> Yep! Big things!
> 
> Will be working under a number of coaches this yr and should rack up quite a bit of knowledge.
> 
> Should make good gains also.
> 
> Will 100% see a new me on the stage when I next compete...
> 
> I feel I did this, this yr... Only had 10 weeks in with to transform but this time I'll have a full yr, not worried about weight limit any more as will some in at what weight I look the best at.
> 
> *im glad your doing this,take time off competing and grow...simple..and dont worry about fvcking weight class! good luck.*
> 
> So from herein in its all out mass attack!


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> I know gonna pm haks now he is my go to rep lol


I did it and it did change the title, but not all of the rest of them above the posts.

I edited mine but none else will take.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea...
> 
> Diff coaches will have a diff approach and diff ideas etc...
> 
> *I think you'd be missing out if you just stick with the one coach *from day one... Learn as much as you can from as many as you can and further your own knowledge.
> 
> This in turn will make me a better bber and a better coach.
> 
> I have 3 coaches in mind will do 3 months with each then back to Gary... This should take up a full 12months will learn a ton of info and be back with Gary for my prep.
> 
> Saying that if I like working with Gary so much I'll just continue for as long as funds permit.
> 
> Working with the best dnt come cheap... Lol and Im poor lol


Can I have my refund that I've paid for up to April then please mate? 

Yes it makes sense will learn loads and its cool because Gary won't have prepped you before so hasn't learnt how you respond to preps anyway, comp preps I mean so when he has this next time, would only make sense to use him for comp preps rather than someone that has to learn your body again......


----------



## big_jim_87

Mal- thanks buddy... Weight class has held me back for a while... At least this full yr Iv had to keep off season weight down and over diet to make weight... 7 days out fringe Brits I was 87kg! Wtf!

Feel like Iv lost lotion lbm reaching u80k then a further 3 weeks of depletion style diet with odd higher carbs...

Think you can tel my body is not meant to be this light as 2 days later im up 13kg... At my height, weight and size that's a crazy amount of weight to put on artery a show...


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> I did it and it did change the title, but not all of the rest of them above the posts.
> 
> I edited mine but none else will take.


Thanks buddy


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Just received my 1st 21days of training from Gary... Looks painful as hell...

BRING ON THE PAIN!


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol the points for me... Id benefit from it... If 20ppl teach me and i take it in and understand how to put it to use on others you get 20 coaches for the price of one in me lol. 1/2 the reason of working with ppl is to make me a better coach in the long run... And to become a better bodybuilder... Become a freak! Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Any way as i can remember ill post up 1st leg session

Nothing was too heavy as Im weak as a dieing dog after a show...

Extensions

20

20

15

10

Squats oh how Iv missed them...

60kx10

100kx10

140kx5

160kx8

Hack Squats

Dead stop

10

Didn't like machine.

Leg press

40

30

Extensions/hamcurls giant set (4 rotations)

25/30,17/25,12/20,10/18

Legs hammered!

Job done!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good workout. I desperately miss squats and deads


----------



## Bad Alan

**** me can't believe what you weighed at the stars show mate maybe your body was just done for the year lol.

Best of luck for your year out definately have a quality physique already, you'll have cartoon proportions in the u90's got every bodypart to begin with don't lack anywhere. Should be a great learning curve for you working with some top coaches aswell.

Into beast mode :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> **** me can't believe what you weighed at the stars show mate maybe your body was just done for the year lol.
> 
> Best of luck for your year out definately have a quality physique already, you'll have cartoon proportions in the u90's got every bodypart to begin with don't lack anywhere. Should be a great learning curve for you working with some top coaches aswell.
> 
> Into beast mode :thumb:


Lick lick lick. Get off my coach b1tch lmao! Just kidding alpha.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Lick lick lick. Get off my coach b1tch lmao! Just kidding alpha.


HAHA I've always liked Jim comes across as a decent guy which is rare through the internet :whistling: and he sent me a filthy PM once that almost made me spit my coffee out...


----------



## Suprakill4

Only kidding. I love team alpha really!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Only kidding. I love team alpha really!


CBA :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA I've always liked Jim comes across as a decent guy which is rare through the internet :whistling: and he sent me a filthy PM once that almost made me spit my coffee out...


Lol... Was on prep... Mood is low and bad...

Feel good now tho...

Having 6 days off diet...

Keeping food clean but plenty of most of the day... Then boom in a cheat or two...

Last meal was-

Big mac

Chicken legend

Chips x2

Strawberry milk shake x2

Kitkat mcflurry

Few huge cookies...

So... Mood is ok and id never say any thing like that now... Lol!

But back to clean food Sunday...

Have what I can only assume is a detox day planned for Sunday then start Big Howell's diet and training regime on Monday.

And thanks bud... I feel if I keep my waist small (lol you should see it now I have a cheek saying that!) and add a good few kg of lbm i can do well as u90s guy...

Im about the right stature for it I think...

Slightly too tall for the u80s imo as there are a lot of 5.3-5.5" guys in the class... I must be just over 5.5"

Both Barny and Gary have said I have great potential and will do well once i add the mass Gary thinks he can slam on my frame!

Very excited!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol... Was on prep... Mood is low and bad...
> 
> Feel good now tho...
> 
> Having 6 days off diet...
> 
> Keeping food clean but plenty of most of the day... Then boom in a cheat or two...
> 
> Last meal was-
> 
> Big mac
> 
> Chicken legend
> 
> Chips x2
> 
> Strawberry milk shake x2
> 
> Kitkat mcflurry
> 
> Few huge cookies...
> 
> So... Mood is ok and id never say any thing like that now... Lol!
> 
> But back to clean food Sunday...
> 
> Have what I can only assume is a detox day planned for Sunday then start Big Howell's diet and training regime on Monday.
> 
> And thanks bud... I feel if I keep my waist small (lol you should see it now I have a cheek saying that!) and add a good few kg of lbm i can do well as u90s guy...
> 
> Im about the right stature for it I think...
> 
> Slightly too tall for the u80s imo as there are a lot of 5.3-5.5" guys in the class... I must be just over 5.5"
> 
> Both Barny and Gary have said I have great potential and will do well once i add the mass Gary thinks he can slam on my frame!
> 
> Very excited!


how you structuring your detox day on sunday mate?

what does this involve?

if you dont mind me asking cheers


----------



## big_jim_87

This is from 2day










Thought I better throw up a pic before it gets too far in to my story with out any current illustrations lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Crazy-Northerner said:


> how you structuring your detox day on sunday mate?
> 
> what does this involve?
> 
> if you dont mind me asking cheers


Sorry bud but not sure how much detail I can go in to on certain things... Will double check with Gary before I reply...

All I will say is ic never heard of this bbefore now and the training... Well I can safely say it will be a big shock to my system!


----------



## big_jim_87

Also I dnt know that this is a detox...

Could be any thing... Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

You def do well in u90's. Too tall at 5 foot 5 lol. Be fcuked if i ever compete then at 5 foot 10. Me and Leanne were laughing about how you always look like a lost boy when your walking around lol.

Ojay coming up in Feb met, be good for a meet up if your up for the travel, will sort nearer the time.

And sort my new diet and training ready for monday mo fo!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> You def do well in u90's. Too tall at 5 foot 5 lol. Be fcuked if i ever compete then at 5 foot 10. Me and Leanne were laughing about how you always look like a lost boy when your walking around lol.
> 
> Ojay coming up in Feb met, be good for a meet up if your up for the travel, will sort nearer the time.
> 
> And sort my new diet and training ready for monday mo fo!


Monday is ages away yet... Lol.

Well I gotta put the mass on 1st...

Maybe hit my genetic potential lol

Im just over 5.5... Some panther best ever u80s have been 5.5 or under...

Lol a lost boy? Like in Peter Pan or just a little guy looking for his mum?

You and lean have only ever seen me at shows that Imcompeting in and I am skatty as dog with rabies when dehydration and hunger are kicking my ass! Lol

Yea Im always up for meeting up even if I gotta gentle train up mate.

Again will sort closer to time as no idea what Feb may have in store for me.

Gotta go over phoenix gym in Swindon for a session with Big Barny in December some time, gonna wait till all shows are over and he is on his rebound...

Looking forward to this very much lol.

Think when I go i may take Sarah and make weekend of it.

Get a hotel and go out in the evening etc.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah a lost boy looking for his mum and you just look far too laid back waling about an inch a minute lol.

Yeah we will discuss feb nearer the time mate, can always actually pick you up half way if a train ticket half way will be much cheaper?

Training with Barney, you HAVE to take Sarah to film all of that mate, would make for a brilliant video to add to your list, training with someone like him! Dont even know where Swindon is. Bet you cant wait for that diet tomorrow mate, gonna be starving lol!


----------



## jstarcarr

Looking good in the pic , has the silly haircut gone ?


----------



## Suprakill4

jstarcarr said:


> Looking good in the pic , has the silly haircut gone ?


Yep he is a skinhead, i hope your hair has grown by new year Jim, you know leanne likes the skinhead look and you look much better than me, i would feel inferior.............. Unless i just pulled my penis out and compared, that would reinstate the balance i think lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep he is a skinhead, i hope your hair has grown by new year Jim, you know leanne likes the skinhead look and you look much better than me, i would feel inferior.............. Unless i just pulled my penis out and compared, that would reinstate the balance i think lol.


Lol i just look like Nazi criminal so you ain't got any thing to worry about lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Jay- yea mate all gone lol shaved it... Was ok on the stage but round town I felt like a right tit! Haha


----------



## Milky

Good luck with all this mate, sincerely, l admire you guys who make it to the stage.


----------



## big_jim_87

Thanks bud

Ain't hitting the stage for at least 12 months now tho.

Lets see just how good these genetics are and push fir as much mass as poss!


----------



## Suprakill4

Change your signature for the link to this journal, the old ones gone.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Change your signature for the link to this journal, the old ones gone.


Yea I know

Will do but on taptalk atm


----------



## big_jim_87

Man... What is wrong with me... I said Id take a full riff but already scoping the calendar for next yrs events... Ffs

Feel like I have no reason to work hard if Im bit getting stage... Will try to fight all temptation but know its gonna be long yr with out a fixing stage time...


----------



## mal

just get big and out of shape,all the extra blub will cancel out any shows next year:laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk that I can't afford to come and watch any more lol

You know an off seasons needed. New diet and training today b


----------



## big_jim_87

mal said:


> just get big and out of shape,all the extra blub will cancel out any shows next year:laugh:


lol good plan...

may take George to mcds in a bit... not that Id give him that ****! he has good food lol better then me! typical dinner for him is sweet pot, meat, veg and a sauce lol this is his off season!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that I can't afford to come and watch any more lol
> 
> You know an off seasons needed. New diet and training today b


lol will take a long off season... Its needed for sure


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah, gains should be mental mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

Well Im at this stage now

Very smooth and look pretty damn fat but Im lean as a bean still just gotta drop some water from rebound... Starting move slightly now.


----------



## Suprakill4

You look like a right criminal with shaved head lol. Pretty watery but to be expected i suppose.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chapter 2

The Creator. (Make me freak!)

chest and Triceps

Giant set with 2 rotations

fly

db press with a triple drop

bb bench press

Giant set with 2 rotations

db over head press

cable press down with a tripple drop

close grip bench

job done!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Chapter 2
> 
> The Creator. (Make me freak!)
> 
> chest and Triceps
> 
> Giant set with 2 rotations
> 
> fly
> 
> db press with a triple drop
> 
> bb bench press
> 
> Giant set with 2 rotations
> 
> db over head press
> 
> cable press down with a tripple drop
> 
> close grip bench
> 
> job done!


OUCH! bet the pump was insane? I bet the last few sets are a pathetic weight and struggle?


----------



## big_jim_87

Today's Food!

multi vit x2

vit c x2g

milk thistle

M1- Mass shake 50/50/5, 100g oats, 50g raisins, 400ml milk, 1 banana, LASHINGS of honey!

trained

M2- 50g whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 400ml milk, LASHINGS of honey!, 500ml cranberry and raspberry juice.

M3- 150g turkey, 50g chicken, 100g rice, 500ml cranberry and raspberry juice.

M4- Mass shake 60/110/7. (may have a ham sandwich too as hunger is high!)

M5- will be 150g turkey, 50g chicken, 100g rice (may add some juice)

M6- will be 200g turkey mince, 100g rice (depending on hunger I'll add some thing else maybe some mix veg)

Notes-

This is my own very typical off season diet.

there are a few bits added that are not usually there such as honey, milk, mass shakes.

will be many changes to this from tomorrow.

will out line every thing but not in too much detail.

also were I say will be... well it all depends on how hungry I am... will be a minimum of this maybe more bits added lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> OUCH! bet the pump was insane? I bet the last few sets are a pathetic weight and struggle?


Well I really overestimated my self lol

started on a weight that was far to heavy on db press lol

its all about finding were I am and what weights I need to be using for this style of training...

was spotted to desired rep range.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah same with me now I have my new training. That's what the first couple of weeks are all about but I should have a general idea of what to do. Problem is though if going to failure then ill have no spotter cos he will be doing the other exercise unless you do all three with him spotting then your break is him doing all three and spotting him.


----------



## Ash1981

All very confusing here


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah same with me now I have my new training. That's what the first couple of weeks are all about but I should have a general idea of what to do. Problem is though if going to failure then ill have no spotter cos he will be doing the other exercise unless you do all three with him spotting then your break is him doing all three and spotting him.


That's what I did with Sam


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> All very confusing here


Na... Simple pimple!


----------



## Ash1981

Just with all this spotting talk

I need a FCKIN spot

That is all


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha. Plenty of people in a gym to ask ash. Ask any randomer and they will likely say yea.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Plenty of people in a gym to ask ash. Ask any randomer and they will likely say yea.


Im very particular about my spot... Still have a go at Sam as after a yr plus he still pulls the bar up wonky lol good at db spotting tho...


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol. Who was the guy with one are spotting you in old vids. Done well to spot you!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Who was the guy with one are spotting you in old vids. Done well to spot you!


James he was my legs training partner... Only has 1 hand... Quality guy... Never even noticed it for a good 6months! Keeps his stump in his pocket lol. So funny and genuine! Gets loads of birds!


----------



## big_jim_87

Also from today... God Im handsome ha!


----------



## Dagman72

big_jim_87 said:


> Im very particular about my spot... Still have a go at Sam as after a yr plus he still pulls the bar up wonky lol good at db spotting tho...


Agree on the spoting, only a few i trust to do it correct. All the best on your new journey, your be massive at u90s.


----------



## big_jim_87

Dagman72 said:


> Agree on the spoting, only a few i trust to do it correct. All the best on your new journey, your be massive at u90s.


Yea needs to be a trusted spotter or I just dnt feel safe going to all out failure...

Thanks bud... Long road ahead but just like the old Chinese proverb "A journey of a million miles starts with the 1st step" well Im starting to walk now so lets see were I end up.


----------



## big_jim_87

big_jim_87 said:


> Today's Food!
> 
> multi vit x2
> 
> vit c x2g
> 
> milk thistle
> 
> M1- Mass shake 50/50/5, 100g oats, 50g raisins, 400ml milk, 1 banana, LASHINGS of honey!
> 
> trained
> 
> M2- 50g whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 400ml milk, LASHINGS of honey!, 500ml cranberry and raspberry juice.
> 
> M3- 150g turkey, 50g chicken, 100g rice, 500ml cranberry and raspberry juice.
> 
> M4- Mass shake 60/110/7. (may have a ham sandwich too as hunger is high!)
> 
> M5- will be 150g turkey, 50g chicken, 100g rice (may add some juice)
> 
> M6- will be 200g turkey mince, 100g rice (depending on hunger I'll add some thing else maybe some mix veg)
> 
> Notes-
> 
> This is my own very typical off season diet.
> 
> there are a few bits added that are not usually there such as honey, milk, mass shakes.
> 
> will be many changes to this from tomorrow.
> 
> will out line every thing but not in too much detail.
> 
> also were I say will be... well it all depends on how hungry I am... will be a minimum of this maybe more bits added lol


Well that was bolox lol

Ended up as

M1- Mass shake 50/50/5, 100g oats, 50g raisins, 400ml milk, 1 banana, LASHINGS of honey!

trained

M2- 50g whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 400ml milk, LASHINGS of honey!, 500ml cranberry and raspberry juice.

M3- 150g turkey, 50g chicken, 100g rice, 500ml cranberry and raspberry juice.

M4- Mass shake 60/110/7, ham ex light mayo 2 slices whole meal bread, pack of backed crisps, pint of pineapple juice...

M5- will be 150g turkey, 50g chicken, 100g rice.

M6- mass shake 60/110/7, few onion rings and nan bread, sponsor curry n rice and about 10 chips. Lol at work and darts night grub was too tempting...

M7- will be 200g turkey mince, 100g rice (depending on hunger I'll add some thing else maybe some mix veg)


----------



## big_jim_87

Other notes on food-

All oats and whey meals are cooked oats and a shake on the side or whey mixed in once cooked.


----------



## Ash1981

Sounds nice Bristow


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Sounds nice Bristow


Very diff today...

Big Gary is calling the shots!


----------



## Ash1981

How was the darts?


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> How was the darts?


Haha i dnt pay attention to that just eat there ****ty grub lol


----------



## Ash1981

lol

Ive replied in my journal bud


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so I didn't stick to my full routine today as lower back was pumped beyond belief!

Very tight electors and gluts, I need to see my sports therapist very soon!

Back

Super set 2 rotations

Db pull over

Bent row triple drop

Deadlift

140kx8

180kx8

180kx8

Was meant to do hyper extensions but back was hammered!

Traps

Giant set

Bb shrugs

Db shrugs triple drop

Cable shrugs

(was meant to be 2rotations but back was hanging off! So just did 2 sets of bb shrugs)

Biceps

Giant set 2 rotations

Preacher curls

Db curls triple drop

Bb curls

Biceps hanging off after this!

Totally screwed Pw!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking pussy!!! Can't even stick to a routine your paying for ... Pffft! Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking pussy!!! Can't even stick to a routine your paying for ... Pffft! Lol


nor the diet lol

1st few days are a learning curve and need to ease in to it...

need to speak with Big Howell and discuss a few things...

but I NEED some deep tissue! my gluts and erectors are really tight and causing a trapped nerve type of feeling...

will stick it out next week... will just wear a belt for full session and see how I get on


----------



## big_jim_87

very basic rundown of today's food

up 35min cv

multi vit

vit c

milk thistle

M1- minced beef, potato

trained- intra aminos

M2- carb whey shake

m3- whey shake

m4- minced beef, potato

m5- shake

m6- minced beef, potato

m7- shake

m8- minced beef, potato

multi vit

vit c

Notes

water is about 4-5lt

sodium is moderate

this is just very basic out line, there was more to the meals then this but cba to go in to detail lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Your going to get bored of mince and potatoes very quickly mate lol. Any training today? Day off for me thank god after that immense pull session yesterday.


----------



## OJay

Just seen this subscribed now big man


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Your going to get bored of mince and potatoes very quickly mate lol. Any training today? Day off for me thank god after that immense pull session yesterday.


na was a rest day today

am cv 35min was all I did training wise...

had a quality day in with George... really starting to appreciate him more and more since prep is out the way...

he is so funny! such a little cheeky personality coming through in him... awesome!

Im gonna have to pop up a few pics and vids soon as he really makes me smile.

got a lovely cuddle today on the sofa, he went to sleep in his buggy then Sarah went to work, when he woke up I had all curtains closed and lights off we have blue crmbo lights up (thats it atm but there nice and may leave em up all yr as with lights dimmed the blue light is nice and relaxing) so any way got him out his buggy n lay on the sofa with him laying on me, put cbbes on and he just lay there on me watching tv as I stroked his head... he sat up looked at me give me a little smile and lay back down on my chest...

Love my boy!

thinking about making him a little Bro or Sis soon...

need finances to change a little 1st tho...


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> Just seen this subscribed now big man


well you better get ready buddy!

not had an off season in a yr! (pretty much... lol)

Im about to show all you mother fvckers how to grow now! yea baby!


----------



## big_jim_87

food

up

cv-34min 58sec brisk walk

M1-mince potato

M2-big old shake

M3-mince potato

M4-big old shake

M5-mince potato

m6-big old shake

M7-mince potato

now that is the basic out line but there are all sorts of other bits n bobs going in with the food just cba to list it

this is just to give you an idea of whats going on.

there is about 6-7k cals a day going in atm.

gotta get big or not much point in playing the game...

all about the u90s now baby!


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow big decision mate but bet he would love a brother or sister. Look forward to meeting him at new year. Kids have a tendency to p1ss on me for some reason so ill keep my distance a little lol


----------



## Suprakill4

You finding the diet easier now. Hell of alot of mince and potato lol.


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> well you better get ready buddy!
> 
> not had an off season in a yr! (pretty much... lol)
> 
> Im about to show all you mother fvckers how to grow now! yea baby!


in height?.......


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow big decision mate but bet he would love a brother or sister. Look forward to meeting him at new year. Kids have a tendency to p1ss on me for some reason so ill keep my distance a little lol


Yea... Not yet but thinking it should be done soon...

George ain't ever ****ed on me...

Good boy only ever got Sarah...



Suprakill4 said:


> You finding the diet easier now. Hell of alot of mince and potato lol.


Still getting into the swing of it really...

Need to be more organised and prep food pm before so just gotta heat it n eat it lol


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> in height?.......


Well no... I never did get the hang of that lol


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> Well no... I never did get the hang of that lol


I got halfway there then forgot to grow the rest so Kieren informed me when we trained lol


----------



## Ash1981

Meat and spuds

Meat and spuds

So Jim you maybe trying for another baby? That's nice mate

What's the deal with being on cycle and trying for a kid?

My mrs wants to start in the new year???


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Meat and spuds
> 
> Meat and spuds
> 
> So Jim you maybe trying for another baby? That's nice mate
> 
> What's the deal with being on cycle and trying for a kid?
> 
> My mrs wants to start in the new year???


Well Id assume that being on a cycle of creatine would be fine...

If you mean AAS I am no expert as natty and only go by what I read and hear from ppl in the know...

Id assume that being on AAS would lower your chances of conceiving but but I also think its genetic... Some will be more likely to become fully shut down and in turn lower sperm count...

It is 100% poss to conceive on a cycle but less likely.

Best bet would be to come off all aas for a few months and run a recovery type program and get balls back to full function.

Meat n Spuds... Keep it simple... More to the meals then this but its not important so just outlining the basic layout of diet.


----------



## Suprakill4

@Jim78 will tell you it's possible to get the missus pregnant on cycle lol


----------



## Jim78

Suprakill4 said:


> @Jim78 will tell you it's possible to get the missus pregnant on cycle lol


pmsl stfu please!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahahaha. You plonker. Best get the overtime in mate lol!


----------



## Ash1981

lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so Delts/Calves

Giant set 2 rotations

Lateral raise

Seated bb press triple drop

Rear raises

Giant set 3 rotations

Seated calf raise

Standing calf raise

Floor calf raise

Job done!

Delts- started off too light so need to go heavier all lifts next week.

Calves- OMG never felt pain in my calves like this!

Awesome calf routine!

No cv today I thinkin just gonna hit cv on non training days from now on so 3 days a week.


----------



## big_jim_87

On another note weight up to 91.3k at am weigh in, so up just under 14k 11day...

Gotta keep it going!

Keep the food going in as this is how we grow!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking at that calf rotation must say I'm bricking my new leg routine if my push and pull routine are anything to go on!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking at that calf rotation must say I'm bricking my new leg routine if my push and pull routine are anything to go on!!


Yes they are lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Puke!


----------



## big_jim_87

Legs...

GIANT SET 3 ROTATIONS

Seated ham curls

Stiff leg deadlift triple drop

Seated ham curls

GIANT SET 2 ROTATIONS

Extensions

Squat triple drop

Leg press

Leg extensions this was game over!

Was aiming for 3 rotations but battered! Couldn't stand up and felt I was gonna vomit! The extensions.was a far in to the 3rd rotation as I got!


----------



## Ser

Loads of folk have conceived when on...my two were...and many friends we know managed it...some without trying(me, second time haha) Have a few who have tried and tried though and have problems, NHS aren't great for helping get your own system up and running again, and lots of the wives of the couples having difficulty wouldn't allow the guys to run proper programmes as 'that sh1t was what got us here in the first place'(just don't know any better) Some have ran it anyway and usually are pregnant within first few months.

Anyways, George would love a wee brother or sister! Second one is always shockingly different personality wise to the first....Fin was a real eye opener for us as Lauren was so quiet and careful, Fin is like a tasmanian devil with a loudspeaker and non stop chatter

Looking forward to see how you go with this Jim, one thing i will say is that mince and tatties rule for growing!! I eat it a few meals per day and never get tired of it, sometimes i stir in some tomato sauce or some brown sauce if i feel a bit like mixing it up:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Wheres my Cheescake Ser??? lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Your a pussy! Meant to be leading by example to me and at least getting through the workout lmao. Ill prob not be saying this come tomorrow when I try my new similar leg routine. Looking forward to it though. Bet I faint with how much bloods gonna fill the bad boys lol.


----------



## Ser

ash1981 said:


> Wheres my Cheescake Ser??? lol


a step further than they were before, in the freezer with Jims and Kierans! Ain't had the chance to get near a postie...but hopefully the hectic spell was put to an end today and life can return to some sort of normality...fingers crossed!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser- you mean like this?










Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Your a pussy! Meant to be leading by example to me and at least getting through the workout lmao. Ill prob not be saying this come tomorrow when I try my new similar leg routine. Looking forward to it though. Bet I faint with how much bloods gonna fill the bad boys lol.


Lol

Its all my lower back...

Gotta go sports massage soon as erectors and glut are too tight...

Lower back pump on right side is intolerable lol was rolling all over the floor trying to stretch it out...

Hanging from chin bar and twisting etc but too tight!


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Wheres my Cheescake Ser??? lol


Saved for real men with full spunk


----------



## Ash1981

big_jim_87 said:


> Saved for real men with full spunk


My spunk is full and creamy


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> Its all my lower back...
> 
> Gotta go sports massage soon as erectors and glut are too tight...
> 
> Lower back pump on right side is intolerable lol was rolling all over the floor trying to stretch it out...
> 
> Hanging from chin bar and twisting etc but too tight!


Thought you could be man enough to work through it though. You just not alpha..... Lmao! Have ya been out mate or not bothered?


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser and Keiren

You know what this means... As Im not competing the next show we all meet up at I'll be my normal chilled self not the skatty mess you have met so far lol.

Can actually have a good time lol


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> My spunk is full and creamy


Ask Brian what makes the cheese cake so creamy...


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Thought you could be man enough to work through it though. You just not alpha..... Lmao! Have ya been out mate or not bothered?


Lol you are 100% right there bud... Not Alpha at all...

Yea tried to but missed start of film so sacked it off n had a couple burgers lol


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> Ser- you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Needs gravy and carrots and onion...and to be stewed down for at least two hours!! but other than that...yeah sometimes, i cook the tatties(big chunks IN the mince as its stewing down...also yumptious! Tatties get meat n veg infused:thumb:



big_jim_87 said:


> Saved for real men with full spunk


 :thumb:



ash1981 said:


> My spunk is full and creamy


don't believe ya, maybe you should send me a frozen creamy package in return:lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Ser and Keiren
> 
> You know what this means... As Im not competing the next show we all meet up at I'll be my normal chilled self not the skatty mess you have met so far lol.
> 
> Can actually have a good time lol


Ooft, we will just get you p1ssed:wink: Know what its like on show day so just left you to it...next time you gonna have to do the whole bit though, night oot, dancing, shots, crawling back to hotel etc:bounce: I make Bri do it when he has just come off stage whilst still mainly oompa loompa coloured:lol:


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> Ask Brian what makes the cheese cake so creamy...


 :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Ser and Keiren
> 
> You know what this means... As Im not competing the next show we all meet up at I'll be my normal chilled self not the skatty mess you have met so far lol.
> 
> Can actually have a good time lol


Be good mate! Me you and birds will get out for some dinner somewhere at new year if you can.



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol you are 100% right there bud... Not Alpha at all...
> 
> Yea tried to but missed start of film so sacked it off n had a couple burgers lol


Lol! You gotta watch it right from the beginning so just go another time. I had a chicken burger for my chest and it was sh1t. Simply don't enjoy any food what so ever anymore.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser- yea need to add a few bits... Just lazy... Usually just bang a frozen micro pack veg in lol.

I do let it simmer a while but usually drain off juice... Easier to eat moist but bot swimming in juices...

Lol Im easy led... Will have one whisky then Boom! Im on one! Lol hence why I steer clear lol.

Keiren- yea mate deffo! I'll try n work over crimbo so can get more time off new yr n depending what your upto can all go out.


----------



## Ser

I don't let loose much anymore where alcohol is concerned...and reccy's are pretty much a thing of the past for me(i don't think you ever mentioned taking reccies, but mentioned it as my usage is well documented lol) BUT show weekends, we have sitters and are all about letting my hair down again. I have a busy life, where i am 'the responsible adult' BLUUURRGGGGGGGHHHHHH! NOT once has anyone ever refered to me as 'responsible', even when i am being 'good' i still have a mostly carefree attitude :lol: After being so good, well...i do it like i used to...and anyone around me can't help but get dragged into the good times and laughs:thumb: (i ain't dirty talking btw, no one gets dragged into naughtiness, just a really good night of letting go, dancing, blethering, having laughs till your ab's come through and, well...just enjoying life like there are no responsibilities, no worries or stresses, all there is is here and now kind of thing!)

And it just wouldn't be right not to work our way through the shot menu....somethings are just wrong, and NOT trying them all is VERY VERY wrong:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> I don't let loose much anymore where alcohol is concerned...and reccy's are pretty much a thing of the past for me(i don't think you ever mentioned taking reccies, but mentioned it as my usage is well documented lol) BUT show weekends, we have sitters and are all about letting my hair down again. I have a busy life, where i am 'the responsible adult' BLUUURRGGGGGGGHHHHHH! NOT once has anyone ever refered to me as 'responsible', even when i am being 'good' i still have a mostly carefree attitude :lol: After being so good, well...i do it like i used to...and anyone around me can't help but get dragged into the good times and laughs:thumb: (i ain't dirty talking btw, no one gets dragged into naughtiness, just a really good night of letting go, dancing, blethering, having laughs till your ab's come through and, well...just enjoying life like there are no responsibilities, no worries or stresses, all there is is here and now kind of thing!)
> 
> And it just wouldn't be right not to work our way through the shot menu....somethings are just wrong, and NOT trying them all is VERY VERY wrong:laugh:


Lol Im basic... Whisky all the way lol

In the last yr I have only drank about 4x... But when I do I usually do it propa lol


----------



## Ser

well, whiskey id good, but then you got the shot shots before each long drink....don't get me wrong, the next morn you wish you were dead, but you can't stop the smile of the 'it was worth it'



Hence why i still go hell for leather! Seems the rarer it is, the worse you pay....IME :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok day off training so 40min am cv only...


----------



## Suprakill4

Still keep forgetting to do any cv what so ever. Must get it done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Still keep forgetting to do any cv what so ever. Must get it done!


Just pop it and of workout


----------



## Suprakill4

Will do but not after today's legs Jesus I could hardly stand. Took ages getting down the steps from the gym. About 30 of the fcukers lol.


----------



## Ash1981

You using the psycho yet K?


----------



## Ash1981

I can't believe that the bbw charge is the same ingredient profile as no xplode

No wonder I can't eat fck all after

What's the pyscho like for crash


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes mate had a fair few workouts with it now. Excellent. Wired as fcuk for the workouts. Zero crash and I don't throw up as much as I did on craze post workout.


----------



## Ash1981

So does it keep you wired after or not?

Also whats appettie and sex drive like on it?


----------



## Suprakill4

Appetite ok. Sex drive ok although as with all stims my d1ck shrivels up like a cocktail sausage for a while after lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Psycho is a good sup if your dieting and hanging but off season Iv found it suppresses appetite.

Sex drive is ok I guess...

Only thing that effects my sex drive is low low cals... As soon as food is in my cock is like a rock!


----------



## big_jim_87

Food... Same old really

Up 40min cv

M1-minced beef and potato

M2-whey Iso shake, chock bar.

M3-minced beef and potato

M4-whey Iso shake, egg whites, oats, Pbutter, milk. (not planned meal but too hungry for a shake)

M5-minced beef and potato

M6-whey Iso shake

M7-minced beef and potato.

With out going into too much detail this is about 700g plus protein.

Training days are slightly diff what with Pw shakes (closer to 800g plus).


----------



## Suprakill4

Mince n potato for breakfast lol


----------



## OJay

What sort of levels of carbs are in there jim?

Meat n Pots for breakfast? No it's simply meal 1 supra


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> What sort of levels of carbs are in there jim?
> 
> Meat n Pots for breakfast? No it's simply meal 1 supra


lol

about 4-500g carbs atm mainly from potato and Pw shake.

carbs not too high atm, I can only assume this will change in the next phase.


----------



## OJay

4-500? Carbs not too high?! I'm in about 300-350 If I remember correctly way more than me, you're gonna grow like a weed


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> 4-500? Carbs not too high?! I'm in about 300-350 If I remember correctly way more than me, you're gonna grow like a weed


lol

Not too high for me I should say...

Iv hit 700-1,000g carbs in the past.

this seems to be enough atm

lets do this!

lets grow!


----------



## OJay

I'm growing again now finally after a little back off 

Were you on 700 carbs last off season when you kept your condition pretty decent?


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah think he done ten weeks at that because was only a small off season but kept condition all the way through. Cvnt aint he lol.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah think he done ten weeks at that because was only a small off season but kept condition all the way through. Cvnt aint he lol.


Ill say! Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> I'm growing again now finally after a little back off
> 
> Were you on 700 carbs last off season when you kept your condition pretty decent?


yea

700g none training and 1,000g training.

kept fat very low

single figures at every meal but mega high carbs.


----------



## big_jim_87

today


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so Chest Triceps

Chest

Giant set 2 rotations

cable cross over

db incline press triple drop set

incline bb press

Triceps

Giant set 2 rotations

cable ohp

cable press down triple drop set

close grip bench press

Job Done!


----------



## Ash1981

Fck me he actually smiles


----------



## mal

great pic jim..


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Fck me he actually smiles


lol always smiling



mal said:


> great pic jim..


thanks bud


----------



## Suprakill4

**** you look uglier on pics than real life lol


----------



## mal

How much weight are you hoping to gain mate?,couple of stone would be nice...good quality mass!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> **** you look uglier on pics than real life lol


lol as long as you fancy me in person that's all that counts


----------



## big_jim_87

mal said:


> How much weight are you hoping to gain mate?,couple of stone would be nice...good quality mass!!


hit the nail there mate, 2stn this yr.

Gary has said its deffo doable in the next 12months.


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. You do actually smile alot in person for a miserable cvnt lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. You do actually smile alot in person for a miserable cvnt lol.


lol and that's with prep head on... off season Im actually a nice sociable guy... unless Im called a prik or my steak is well done... then I get the hump lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol and that's with prep head on... off season Im actually a nice sociable guy... unless Im called a prik or my steak is well done... then I get the hump lol


Yes and then the c word makes its appearance, ALOT lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes and then the c word makes its appearance, ALOT lol!


lol have no idea what your on about bud Im professional in public... gotta up hold a professional appearance


----------



## Ash1981

These giant sets are disgusting


----------



## Ash1981

Do you hear me...

Dis

Gust

Ing


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Do you hear me...
> 
> Dis
> 
> Gust
> 
> Ing


lol means they are working


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol means they are working


Definitely. I love them, although certainly testing my cv fitness, hard to catch my breath sometimes!!!!!!!!! ALthough having said that i can hardly breathe after a plonker pull lately!


----------



## Suprakill4

10,000 post. OOOOOOSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

also from yesterday


----------



## big_jim_87




----------



## Suprakill4

Chest is silly thick! Weights flying on, little watery do you think that will subside and its just because of rebound?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest is silly thick! Weights flying on, little watery do you think that will subside and its just because of rebound?


id say rebound a little but i think more sups and food related now...

still lean just holding too much water... If I lowered carbs for a week Id look almost stage ready Im sure...

pics do me no justice...

look much thicker in person...

can feel my self swelling up day by day... crazy

last weigh in was 93.6k but bet Im a few lb more now as this was last week...


----------



## Suprakill4

You definitely look bigger in person. You managing diet now?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> You definitely look bigger in person. You managing diet now?


what do you mean managing?


----------



## Suprakill4

Financially, managing to get it all in still.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Financially, managing to get it all in still.


Im falling short on the pro intake that Gary set out but he is aware of this, I dnt think its too important atm tho as Im still hitting plenty!

he said to just get as close to the.figures as poss... and that's what Im doing.


----------



## big_jim_87

Any way signed up with Boditronics this week... sponsored athlete right here


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome. It's been confirmed now then?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome. It's been confirmed now then?


well it was the other day...

It was offered to me, just up to me to accept it... didn't wanna say any thing till I had spoke with them etc.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah ok. Great news then mate congrats. Will help massively having a big established company like that backing you!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok. Great news then mate congrats. Will help massively having a big established company like that backing you!


indeed it will


----------



## big_jim_87

well today was back/traps/biceps

had to mix it up a bit but did the following

super set 2 rotations

db pull over

tbar row triple drop

deadlift

140kx8

180kx8

180kx6 (straps were slipping)

giant set 2 rotations

db shrug

bb shrug triple drop

cable shrugs

giant set 2 rotations

high cable curls

db bicep curls triple drop

ez bar curls

3 sets

back extensions

job done!

put extensions at end as lower back is hammered from rows and deads... last week couldn't do all my shrugs as lower back pump too painful!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks brutal! You training on your own with this new routine or with your mate, forgot his bl00dy name again.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks brutal! You training on your own with this new routine or with your mate, forgot his bl00dy name again.


lol Sam?

yea he is doing it too...

not all 100% the same as me tho as he us not as genetically blessed lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol Sam?
> 
> yea he is doing it too...
> 
> not all 100% the same as me tho as he us not as genetically blessed lol


HAHA, yeah sam thats the one. He looked a big lad at the show. Nice lad.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, yeah sam thats the one. He looked a big lad at the show. Nice lad.


yea top fella...

very impressive physique tbh, managed some thing I can't quite... has the fat skinny look down to a t! lol

for Sam to be shredded he'd loose so much weight he'd make racks comp pics look like a heavy weight... lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> yea top fella...
> 
> very impressive physique tbh, managed some thing I can't quite... has the fat skinny look down to a t! lol
> 
> for Sam to be shredded he'd loose so much weight he'd make racks comp pics look like a heavy weight... lol


LOL bit like me then ya w4nker! im skinny fat.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL bit like me then ya w4nker! im skinny fat.


lol you look better then you think


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol you look better then you think


Nahhh, MILES off getting to a standard where i could compete and look ok. Im only every remotely, and i used the word happy loosely, when i have done a push session and i actually have a tiny bit of chest muscle appearing lol.

Happy when trained legs too when viens all over quads.

Ill get you to look me over properly new years mate, hard to judge on pictures alone, and before you ask, no i wont return the favour and get my willy out. lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Nahhh, MILES off getting to a standard where i could compete and look ok. Im only every remotely, and i used the word happy loosely, when i have done a push session and i actually have a tiny bit of chest muscle appearing lol.
> 
> Happy when trained legs too when viens all over quads.
> 
> Ill get you to look me over properly new years mate, hard to judge on pictures alone, and before you ask, no i wont return the favour and get my willy out. lol.


lol Im quick... I'll whip it out before you know what's going on... you'll leave feeling violated lol

mate... if you were ever happy you'd give up lol its the never being happy with our selves that pushes us on to progress and we then better our selves and come back bigger and better then before!

you think iv ever looked in the mirror and said... yea that's awesome! lol not once!

look better yea look good yea but never happy... always wanna get bigger and better


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol Im quick... I'll whip it out before you know what's going on... you'll leave feeling violated lol
> 
> mate... if you were ever happy you'd give up lol its the never being happy with our selves that pushes us on to progress and we then better our selves and come back bigger and better then before!
> 
> you think iv ever looked in the mirror and said... yea that's awesome! lol not once!
> 
> look better yea look good yea but never happy... always wanna get bigger and better


HAHA, please dont, ill have had pre workout stims it will be like a little shrivveld prune!

Yeah i know what your saying mate, but i know if i had your physique i would definitely be happy with how i looked. Just wish i was shorter by around 5 inches!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, please dont, ill have had pre workout stims it will be like a little shrivveld prune!
> 
> Yeah i know what your saying mate, but i know if i had your physique i would definitely be happy with how i looked. Just wish i was shorter by around 5 inches!!


lol

being shorter is not easier bud... muscle development is muscle development at the end of the day... if I was 6foot Id be huge! lol

I was saying to Sarah the other day that when we met I was 17yrs old and just started training

wanted to get on stage one day

If you showed my 17yr old self a pic of me now Id be in shock and like "no way! thats massive!" but now I feel small lol

if you woke up 2mo with my physique youd enjoy it for a week then feel like a cvnt... its just the nature of the beast mate

we will never be happy...

Big Ron was the best in the world but I bet he wasnt happy... just knew he was the best... but not happy...

lol what makes me laugh is seeing ppl I at one time looked up to in the gym as kid and thought were huge when I was 17... now Im bigger and in better shape... at the time thought Id never hit there standard but now far surpass it...

just listen to what I tel ya to do, be patient and good things will happen mate!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah good things are already happening mate only have go look at my 3 year comparison pics in my journal to see it but I know what ya mean. I just wish was shorter so could be competitive in weight classes like u80 where everyone would look huge compared to me at the same weight is what I meant. Oh well, do what I can. Fired up for this push session I know that much!!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

fvck u80 @5.10" lol you just gotta add the mass to be an u90-100k guy.

my point is just cause your short dnt mean you'd fit in a weight class... the level of development is what counts... if at 5.10 you'd be to small for weight class then @ 5.5 you'd still be too small for weight class... that make sense?


----------



## Ash1981

Would I be able to get in under 50s at 5ft 11????


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> fvck u80 @5.10" lol you just gotta add the mass to be an u90-100k guy.
> 
> my point is just cause your short dnt mean you'd fit in a weight class... the level of development is what counts... if at 5.10 you'd be to small for weight class then @ 5.5 you'd still be too small for weight class... that make sense?


Yes but I mean 10lbs of muscle on a 5'5 guy would be massively more visible than 10lbs muscle gain on a 5'10 guy


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Would I be able to get in under 50s at 5ft 11????


how old are you?


----------



## Ash1981

31...


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> 31...


then you'd make under 50s lol


----------



## Ash1981

Yea I mean weight class you big cheese


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> Yea I mean weight class you big cheese


There isnt a weight class for under 50kg but i bet you would make top 20 if there was mate! easily! lol.


----------



## Ash1981

Top 20

You big flirt


----------



## focus_and_win

so mate just how high do cals go this offseason? ive heard about this gary and only good things, similar diet to what you usually do? what sort of foods?


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Yea I mean weight class you big cheese


lol

you see the new class?

its like the mens bikini class lol they come out in shorts... maybe you could do that?


----------



## Ash1981

Can I please???

Can you and K tan me up big boy???

Xxxx


----------



## big_jim_87

focus_and_win said:


> so mate just how high do cals go this offseason? ive heard about this gary and only good things, similar diet to what you usually do? what sort of foods?


No idea on what they WILL go up to but atm must be around 6-7k cals a day.

There are quite a few differences so far but we are just working my rebound atm so nite sure how the rest of my off season will look yet...

atm lots of Red meat, potato and Isolate.

yea only good things from Gary!

Was chatting to Barny back stage at Brits and then started chatting to Gary, seemed to be a nice and genuine guy so took his card... got in touch and Boom!

He is a busy guy so try not to bother him unless I have to, but always seems happy to help and answer questions etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Delts and Calves

Giant set 2 Rotations

lateral raise

seated bb press triple drop

rear raises

Giant set 3 rotations

calf raises

standing calf raises

floor calf raises

As Im a glutton for punishment I did a set of walking calf raises and an extra set of floor calf raises for extra pump!

Job Done!


----------



## OJay

Did you get my fb message man?


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> Did you get my fb message man?


na not been on a great deal as of late tbh


----------



## focus_and_win

big_jim_87 said:


> No idea on what they WILL go up to but atm must be around 6-7k cals a day.
> 
> There are quite a few differences so far but we are just working my rebound atm so nite sure how the rest of my off season will look yet...
> 
> atm lots of Red meat, potato and Isolate.
> 
> yea only good things from Gary!
> 
> Was chatting to Barny back stage at Brits and then started chatting to Gary, seemed to be a nice and genuine guy so took his card... got in touch and Boom!
> 
> He is a busy guy so try not to bother him unless I have to, but always seems happy to help and answer questions etc


does he give you cheats?


----------



## big_jim_87

focus_and_win said:


> does he give you cheats?


not atm

but in the off season I cheat few and far between any way as no real need...

prep is a mental and physical break but off season fees is plenty and not too bad so no real need to cheat imo


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so legs... feel sick as dog that's just been booted in the bolox

Giant set 3 rotations

ham curls

sldl triple drop

ham curls

Giant set 2 rotations

extensions

hack squat triple drop

leg press

extensions*

rest pause to 30rep

job done

*was meant ti be a 3rd rotation but lower back was hammered and legs hanging off! could just about stand never mind do a 3rd rotation...

left the gym feeling sick as fvck


----------



## big_jim_87

also lower backups very tight...

after my sldl its so pumped I feel it takes a lot out of my quad work...


----------



## big_jim_87

okidokidoo!

chest day today...

every one was looking at me like I was a big old freak in the gym...

anyway workout was

GIANT SET 2 ROTATION

Decline fly

decline db press triple drop

decline bb press

GIANT SET 2 ROTATION

standing ohp

cable press down triple drop

floor skulls

pumped up very easy today!

deffo feel decline in full pec more then any other angle...

fly/db press were not as much of a decline as bb press... bb press i was almost upside down lol

really enjoyed today.

also feeling bit better... so more solids today


----------



## big_jim_87

man really struggling with food...

not the quantity just the type...


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> man really struggling with food...
> 
> not the quantity just the type...


I'm struggling now totally, swollen badly in stomach holding so much water think I've done damage dead lifting maybe as sore but well put me off food so annoying!


----------



## Ser

Just hang in there re:food Jim, i know its not easy...but i know you can do it! x


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> Just hang in there re:food Jim, i know its not easy...but i know you can do it! x


its not the quantity Im just fed up of red meat... Gary likes me to consume a lot of it... fed up of it tho lol


----------



## Ser

Red meat is most of my diet all the time cause i get it cheap from mates who work at the abbatoir....buy different cuts and do different stuff with it, makes all the difference


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> Red meat is most of my diet all the time cause i get it cheap from mates who work at the abbatoir....buy different cuts and do different stuff with it, makes all the difference


Im skint lol

the quantity that Im eating Im stuck with cheaper options...

minced beef in 90% of my diet lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Back/Traps/biceps

mixed it up today

GIANT SET 2 ROTATIONS

BB shrugs

DB shrugs triple drop

low cable shrugs

SUPER SET 2 ROTATIONS

DB pull over

bent over row

STRAIGHT SETS

Deadlift

GIANT SET 2ROTATION

High cable curls

DB curls triple drop

ez bar curls

job done!


----------



## big_jim_87

should ne a day off but busy 2mo so hit delts and calves today

GIANT SET 2 ROTATIONS

lateral raise

seated bb press triple drop

rear raises

GIANT SET 3 ROTATIONS

seated calf raise

standing calf raise

floor calf raise

Job Done!

pump was painful as hell today!


----------



## Ser

how are you coping re:food Jim?


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> how are you coping re:food Jim?


Im hungry... just sick of red meat and potato... lol


----------



## big_jim_87

me just now...










not been a good day as far as food goes... I tend to have 2-3good days followed by... I guess a good enough day were my cals and pro are prob as high as any one here but compared to my target figures its not too good...

just feel a bit sick tbh... there is a lot of red meat on the menu and I am struggling with it... could pound in food if more choice of pro/carb sources but the menu I have makes me gag thinking about it lol.

So... full bf ok but water is huge! more water in my face then I can get in my bath tub!


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so legs day...

gym wasn't busy but seems every one wanted to train legs so did my own thing today...

warm up

extensions/ham curls super set

15/25

20/20

leg press

5 sets increasing weight 3-8x25k plates per side.

working set-

DROP SET FROM HELL

8x15

7x5

6x7

5x9

4x12

3x15

2x12

1x?

(some thing like that...)

extensions ham curls super set

20/20

20/20

20/20

inner thigh machine

40

30

?

10min treadmill and to help loosen up my pumped legs!... didn't help... lol


----------



## mrproc

looking good mate how long has it taken to get get where you are now? admire the dedication to compete. seen your post earlier that your sick of red meat does that mean chickens not as good? im a bit of a newbie to this world lol


----------



## big_jim_87

lol

atm Im just following orders from my new coach.

these are just methods he has found better for the phase that Im in.

Im nearly 4 weeks post comp and the body reacts very diff right now.

every thing that Im doing right now is setting up the right environment for what's to come... rebound is only 3-4wks till body settles and slows down.

imho chicken is fine... will more then likely have loads added back into my diet next week.

Thanks bud

been training since I was 17/18yr old started competing at 23 and now 25.

a lot of what I did was crap tho in the early stages of training but being educated on things probably good training diet for about 4yrs or so.

wish I knew at start what I knew now... would have saved 4yrs of mistakes and have 4yrs worth of gains lol

If my son ever wants to get into bbing he will be awesome as will do it right from day one!


----------



## Suprakill4

Weeellllllll you look OK I suppose 

Coming on well water boy!


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> me just now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not been a good day as far as food goes... I tend to have 2-3good days followed by... I guess a good enough day were my cals and pro are prob as high as any one here but compared to my target figures its not too good...
> 
> just feel a bit sick tbh... there is a lot of red meat on the menu and *I am struggling with it*... could pound in food if more choice of pro/carb sources but the menu I have makes me gag thinking about it lol.
> 
> So... full bf ok but water is huge! more water in my face then I can get in my bath tub!


ok, so i reckon we should hep you out a little.....

Try stir frying your meat with veg, wee bit of sesame oil, garlic and wee bit of soy sauce

Also, make your meat into a lasagne of sorts(depending on your carb allowance as to what the layers of pasta could be replaced with)

braise a steak or twa in onion gravy in the oven

do anything that will make you numbers work....look through recipes and work out the numbers.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Ser said:


> ok, so i reckon we should hep you out a little.....
> 
> Try stir frying your meat with veg, wee bit of sesame oil, garlic and wee bit of soy sauce
> 
> Also, make your meat into a lasagne of sorts(depending on your carb allowance as to what the layers of pasta could be replaced with)
> 
> braise a steak or twa in onion gravy in the oven
> 
> do anything that will make you numbers work....look through recipes and work out the numbers.....


Taking this advice myself!!! Already got the slow cooker out for steak and potatoes in gravy. Mince is lovely in slow cooker aswel.

Struggling with diet myself at the minute


----------



## Jim78

The slow cooker for steak and taties and gravy is giving me a hard on lol thats proper snap! Mmmm


----------



## big_jim_87

well had to send Gary some pics so thought Id post a couple too


----------



## Suprakill4

Ridiculous the size you have put on mate Jesus Christ. Why arnt you getting me these type of fcuking gains, you got Gary's number??? Lol just kidding. Looking thick as hell mate and not the stupid kind.


----------



## Suprakill4

Could've put a warning about the ginger chest and ab hair mate, just threw my tuna up so gotta eat again now lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Could've put a warning about the ginger chest and ab hair mate, just threw my tuna up so gotta eat again now lol.


lol that is short... takes ages to grow but when its fully grown i look like a Turkish guy lol... ginger Turk... lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol that is short... takes ages to grow but when its fully grown i look like a Turkish guy lol... ginger Turk... lol!


Sick man lol. I trim all my hair all the time I can't stand being hairy it irritates me but then again a nightmare to shave all the time.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Sick man lol. I trim all my hair all the time I can't stand being hairy it irritates me but then again a nightmare to shave all the time.


lol I just get grizzly in off season lol


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so today was chest and tri day.

gym was too busy to do all giant sets... just done my own thing...

smith incline press

3 warm up 20,15,10

3 working 5,5,5

flat fly

10,8,8

working 12,10,10

dips

20

20

25???

skull crushers with dead stop on floor.

10

10 (few reps on cables as elbow pain but then was fine)

working

5

5,3,1,fail

cable press down

15

11+4 partial

9+6 partial

job done


----------



## big_jim_87

so back and biceps

Bent over row

3 warm up 20,10,10

3 working 10,5,25

Close grip chin

10,9

Wide grip

?

High cable curl ss db curl

20/10

15/8

12/5

Single arm preacher curls

6

6

6

no rest just right, left repeat.

job done


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> so back and biceps
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> 3 warm up 20,10,10
> 
> 3 working 10,5,25
> 
> Close grip chin
> 
> 10,9
> 
> Wide grip
> 
> ?
> 
> High cable curl ss db curl
> 
> 20/10
> 
> 15/8
> 
> 12/5
> 
> Single arm preacher curls
> 
> 6
> 
> 6
> 
> 6
> 
> no rest just right, left repeat.
> 
> job done


Good simple workout. are you getting painful pumps on lower back at the minute? ]

I couldnt find my belt so ordered a new one and hoping it will be here for tomorrows leg session. Im clost to ending the workout each time because of the back pump but belt should help me.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Good simple workout. are you getting painful pumps on lower back at the minute? ]
> 
> I couldnt find my belt so ordered a new one and hoping it will be here for tomorrows leg session. Im clost to ending the workout each time because of the back pump but belt should help me.


yea

prob supplement related tbh


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> yea
> 
> prob supplement related tbh


Yeah its them blue vitamins were having i think. Little bvggers.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah its them blue vitamins were having i think. Little bvggers.


You guys chose the blue pill? Damn I chose the red pill must be where I went wrong!


----------



## big_jim_87

none of my vits are blue...

nor would they cause back pumps...

you on about Viagra?

dnt use it... lol gives me a banging head and nose bleeds after sex... so dnt bother...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> none of my vits are blue...
> 
> nor would they cause back pumps...
> 
> you on about Viagra?
> 
> dnt use it... lol gives me a banging head and nose bleeds after sex... so dnt bother...


LOL you know what im on about you plum. For the sake of UKM im natty, as are you.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL you know what im on about you plum. For the sake of UKM im natty, as are you.


I am natty yes...

you lost me tho...


----------



## big_jim_87

any way delts and calves

again doing my own workout as all the Giant sets take up too much room in a busy gym.

seated smith press

4 warm ups

1 work set-drop set-3,3,12.

lateral raise

3warm ups

1 work set 12

cable rear delts

4 work set 18,12,10,7

rear raises/lateral raise ss

10/10

front raise/rear raise ss

20/10

standing calf raises/standing floor raises ss

25/20

20/20

20/18

seated calf raise

25

25

20

17

Job done!


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah its them blue vitamins were having i think. Little bvggers.





big_jim_87 said:


> none of my vits are blue...
> 
> nor would they cause back pumps...
> 
> you on about Viagra?
> 
> dnt use it... lol gives me a banging head and nose bleeds after sex... so dnt bother...





big_jim_87 said:


> I am natty yes...
> 
> you lost me tho...


----------



## big_jim_87

C.Hill said:


> View attachment 104057


lol the fact that you found the need to post this means Im sat here face in palm... lol


----------



## C.Hill

big_jim_87 said:


> lol the fact that you found the need to post this means Im sat here face in palm... lol


Lol, not good mate


----------



## OJay

Don't suppose you got my pm man?


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> Don't suppose you got my pm man?


yes thats why i tx you lol


----------



## big_jim_87

any way nite sure what iv missed out but today was back.

reverse grip row

warm up sets x4

working sets 6x6-20

Job done!

Notes

started off working sets at 160k then after 2 sets started to lower weight. managed to hit 160kx15,12 but they were faster pace reps, 120k much slower with a couple seconds squeeze at the top.

rep range should have been about 6rep but for me to hit heavy 6 rep failure id be rowing 200k... lol 200k is my pb weight on bent row but dnt like heavy weight on row any more so went a little higher.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> any way nite sure what iv missed out but today was back.
> 
> reverse grip row
> 
> warm up sets x4
> 
> working sets 6x6-20
> 
> Job done!
> 
> Notes
> 
> started off working sets at 160k then after 2 sets started to lower weight. managed to hit 160kx15,12 but they were faster pace reps, 120k much slower with a couple seconds squeeze at the top.
> 
> rep range should have been about 6rep but for me to hit heavy 6 rep failure id be rowing 200k... lol 200k is my pb weight on bent row but dnt like heavy weight on row any more so went a little higher.


That would snap my back! Diet good?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> That would snap my back! Diet good?


nope... build up to crimbo after 14months of diet was bound to be messy lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> nope... build up to crimbo after 14months of diet was bound to be messy lol.


HAHA, you started already!

I was meant to talk to you about that, ill obviously be indulging over xmas and new year but going to be having my regular meals as often as i can, and prob only cheat xmas day and then a couple days when in Kent.


----------



## Ash1981

How's everybody doing in here these days?

Still talking about poo regularly?


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> How's everybody doing in here these days?
> 
> Still talking about poo regularly?


were the hell have you been lol


----------



## Ash1981

I've been in a world of Xmas presents, Hairloss and diarrhoea


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> I've been in a world of Xmas presents, Hairloss and diarrhoea


nice!

other then that how things bud

all good?


----------



## big_jim_87

Today was legs, did it a little diff today, the program is 6x6 but I dnt like going this heavy.

squat

warm up sets 5x20-5

working sets

180kx8

180kx8

140kx10

60kx30

(knees just can't take much weight atm so moved on to extensions to pump out a few reps)

extensions

30

30

job done


----------



## Ash1981

big_jim_87 said:


> nice!
> 
> other then that how things bud
> 
> all good?


Yea good mate gonna be starting a new journal tomoz, full body split

You progressing nicely then


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate gonna be starting a new journal tomoz, full body split
> 
> You progressing nicely then


of course buddy

no holding me back!

just chilling on maintenance program for now holding a weight of 97k so when I push I should go right past this. should be well over 100k by next maintenance period.


----------



## Ash1981

Fvck a dvck.

I'm about 85kg at the minute with visible beer belly 

Have 24 weeks before I fly out to Cyprus

Not sure how long to keep bulking for a and then cut back to reveal the steel

12/12 ???

What do you reckon oh mighty one???


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Fvck a dvck.
> 
> I'm about 85kg at the minute with visible beer belly
> 
> Have 24 weeks before I fly out to Cyprus
> 
> Not sure how long to keep bulking for a and then cut back to reveal the steel
> 
> 12/12 ???
> 
> What do you reckon oh mighty one???


12weeks will leave you shredded


----------



## big_jim_87

ok chest day today

stretches

flat bb bench press

warm up x4

140kx6

120kx10

120kx9

120kx8

120kx7

110kx10

Incline fly

24kx10

30kx8

34kx6

stretches

job done

Notes-

this is the 1st time I have used flat bench as my main exercise in yrs...

was very wary of right pec, felt I could go heavier but too scared for 1st attempt tbh...

the aim is to slowly bring my reps down and my weight up and then start a 5x5 style routine and then maybe start a 5,3,1 routine once Im confident at lower reps.

need to try to keep to 6x6 atm but really find it hard to keep in that rep range...


----------



## Suprakill4

140 x 6 great work mate. First week back to heavy for me last week and wasn't too bad. Much prefer lifting heavy.


----------



## Ash1981

Jnhmmmmoqw


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Jnhmmmmoqw


?


----------



## Ash1981

Fck knows how that happened

Xx


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> Fck knows how that happened
> 
> Xx


Lol p1ssed maybe?

Hope you've had a good day jim, George enjoyed it? How's Sarah?


----------



## Ash1981

Me?

****ed ?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol p1ssed maybe?
> 
> Hope you've had a good day jim, George enjoyed it? How's Sarah?


yea really good day thanks mate

you?


----------



## big_jim_87

so today was back and biceps

Deadlift-with a dead stop.

warm up sets

60kx10

100kx5

140kx5

180kx4

200kx3

220kx f

so straps on

220kx2

working sets

240kx3 (pretty easy but dnt want to push too hard yet)

straps off

180kx5

straps on

180kx14

no more straps through rest of work out.

tbar row (20k plates x)

4x10

6x10

7x6 (grip went)

close grip chins

12

9

alternate bicep curl

16kx6

22kx6

28kx5

hammer curls

30kx6

38kx6

(could have gone heavier but grip was dead by now!)

Job done!

Notes

this was the 1st time since May-July that I have Deadlift as my 1st move so not gone heavy in a long time.

strength is well off were it was at best so I expect the numbers to jump quite quickly as I regain strength. will go easy with it tho.

The bicep work was more for grip and forearm strength then any thing... so were the chins tbh... grip is ****! really needs attention so will come up with a few ideas soon.

really enjoined going heavy (even though weights are poo lol this was as heavy as I want to go for now).


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> yea really good day thanks mate
> 
> you?


Yeah good mate, always good to spend time with her little sisters. Parents celebrated Xmas today so went up for diner etc. have eaten far too much sh1t and seriously can't wait to get back in the gym. Hate having time off!


----------



## Suprakill4

I've no idea how you do them heavy hammer curls! I couldn't even grip them for a rep I bet! Strength on the increase it looks.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I've no idea how you do them heavy hammer curls! I couldn't even grip them for a rep I bet! Strength on the increase it looks.


well Im a long way off my best...

was deadlifting 270k and hammer curling 50k at stringent.

so expect strength to shoot up to best pretty quick


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> well Im a long way off my best...
> 
> was deadlifting 270k and hammer curling 50k at stringent.
> 
> so expect strength to shoot up to best pretty quick


Sounds good mate! Save yourself a push session for when I come, it's what I need help most on


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate! Save yourself a push session for when I come, it's what I need help most on


my push is bench atm lol

can do a heavy bench and few other basic moves


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok mate sounds good. I had better make the trip worthwhile hadnt I. My working will likely be your warmup.


----------



## Ash1981

Did you get my text big James?


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so today was legs

lots of stretches

squats

60kx10

100kx5

140kx3

180kx5

200kx3

220kx3

180kx10

leg press

200kx10

250kx10

300kx10

laying hamstring curls

20

10

10

stack x10

stack x10

stack x10

Job done!

Notes

was very weary of my knee and hamstring during squats.

had more weight in me but want to get a belt before I start going heavy.

just testing the waters really with the 1st few weeks then when I know were my strength is at I'll start to push harder.

knees are saw yet again.

its the bottom of the patellar, think I maybe getting tendonitis in the knee.

will start to supplement with glucoseamine, msm and fish oils, May also add some cissus too.

I am completely supplement free apart from aminos and whey iso.

would like to see were strength levels off before I start adding sups.


----------



## Suprakill4

220 triple squat, nice!

Do you wear wraps on knees mate? Help me massively when I have sore knees.


----------



## big_jim_87

nah nothing other then sleeves that offer no real support other then keep the knee warm.

want to keep lifts as raw as poss for now.


----------



## big_jim_87

again just easing in ad 1st over head press workout.

ohp

bar x?

60kx16

80kx6

90kx3

100kx4

110kx5

seated plate loaded press (20k plates per side)

1x10

2x10

2.5x6

3x4

3.5x5

lateral raises

24kx4

30kx4

34kx4

38kx5

standing snatch

30kx10

40kx6

50kx6

Job done!

Notes

every thing has loads of room to improve next week, I know I keep saying it but just testing the waters atm. ohp had no knee movement in it so if i start pressing with leg drive I got 120k plus in me sup free.

think next week will have a big jump in weights used.

nothing really pushed just getting feel for the move and the slightly heavier weight.

will change it up slightly next week with some up right row or even some standing clean n press.


----------



## Suprakill4

40k lat raises lol. Would pull my shoulder out its socket!

See ya tomorrow bud.


----------



## Ash1981

My mrs loves a 50kg standing snatch also


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> 40k lat raises lol. Would pull my shoulder out its socket!
> 
> See ya tomorrow bud.


38k not 40k lol.

yep good old Bench session

and you can get a pw nandos in for us too... lol

or a steak n chips... **** it Im a pl now... I'll have cake too! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

ffs according toothed ****** calendar Im a Rabbit... not a Tiger or a Dragon but a ****ing Rabbit...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> 38k not 40k lol.
> 
> yep good old Bench session
> 
> and you can get a pw nandos in for us too... lol
> 
> or a steak n chips... **** it Im a pl now... I'll have cake too! lol


Lol. I can't stop long tomorrow mate cos gotta get back and give everyone lifts to aunties house for the party!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so Bench day...

lots of warming up as we all know I am scared of the bench press! lol

so

Bench

60kx10

80kx10

100kx6

120kx4

140kx4

140kx4

150kx3

150kx4

100kx17 spotted to 20.

Incline sh press

38kx8

46kx8

50kx6 spotted to 8

Skull crushers with a dead stop

30kx10

40kx6

60kx3

40kx10

Job done!

Notes

all reps on bench are very slow like 2-3sec neg and same on pos.

was pretty easy tbh... prob had a good 5reps plus in me but happy with 4 reps.

easy 160k soon, may stay with 150k next week and go for more reps then push on to 160k the following week... depends how I feel.

so far really enjoying the heavier weight and lower reps.


----------



## Jim78

remember the pause on chest now your a powerlifter Jim!! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Jim78 said:


> remember the pause on chest now your a powerlifter Jim!! lol


lol heavy sets were paused for a good 1sec or more... no bounce no stretch reflex... well a little as I keep it all tight then press so still a little reflex there.

Like I said its all easy weight atm so no bad form coming through... all good atm, all very smooth calm lifts, I say calm as Im not lifting angry atm... If I was to psych my self up id smash these weights to bits lol but In very cautious atm.

quite excited to see were my strength levels off before I add in some supps.

atm diet is loose lol when diet is structured better I should see lifts improve just from improved nutrition, then when I add a few supps in bw will go up as should lifts... any thing there after is progression.

I can see my self getting up to 180k on the bench with no problems but will my pec hold out... not sure... slowly slowly catchy monkey... lol in other words I dnt wanna progress to fast and re tear the fvcker!


----------



## Jim78

big_jim_87 said:


> lol heavy sets were paused for a good 1sec or more... no bounce no stretch reflex... well a little as I keep it all tight then press so still a little reflex there.
> 
> Like I said its all easy weight atm so no bad form coming through... all good atm, all very smooth calm lifts, I say calm as Im not lifting angry atm... If I was to psych my self up id smash these weights to bits lol but In very cautious atm.
> 
> quite excited to see were my strength levels off before I add in some supps.
> 
> atm diet is loose lol when diet is structured better I should see lifts improve just from improved nutrition, then when I add a few supps in bw will go up as should lifts... any thing there after is progression.
> 
> I can see my self getting up to 180k on the bench with no problems but will my pec hold out... not sure... slowly slowly catchy monkey... lol in other words I dnt wanna progress to fast and re tear the fvcker!


Good stuff then bud!

As for tear or past injury, im sure with a good thorough warm up, and not just repping with the bar like i do lol, you'll be fine mate, too many avoid doing this, myself included but when ur conscious what has happened it will make u go that extra to keep it safe, im sure its back to full strength, just a head**** int it.

Ur weights are bloody good already jim, do u think technique is spot on or room for improvement for even more weight? Ie do u just bench or setup and use leg drive, arch, tuck tri's or anything? If its not yet then you are gonna be lifting some big totals when u put it all together ffs!! ****! Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

HAPPY NEW YR TO EVERY ONE WHO READS MY JOURNAL!

The rest of the forum can suck my cock! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Jim78 said:


> Good stuff then bud!
> 
> As for tear or past injury, im sure with a good thorough warm up, and not just repping with the bar like i do lol, you'll be fine mate, too many avoid doing this, myself included but when ur conscious what has happened it will make u go that extra to keep it safe, im sure its back to full strength, just a head**** int it.
> 
> Ur weights are bloody good already jim, do u think technique is spot on or room for improvement for even more weight? Ie do u just bench or setup and use leg drive, arch, tuck tri's or anything? If its not yet then you are gonna be lifting some big totals when u put it all together ffs!! ****! Lol


form needs work!

try to tuck elbows in and have shoulder blades and ass only on the bench but no leg drive as dnt blame really understand it... keep pushing my self off the bench... lol

form is ok but 100% needs work!


----------



## Suprakill4

Happy new year mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Happy new year mate.


well happy new yr to the only person who reads my journal any more lol


----------



## Ash1981

Happy new year jimbo

Xx


----------



## Milky

Now now mardy.... :lol:

Happy new yr mate and l will be keeping an eye on a lot more journals this yr, especially the guys l admire and respect and aspir to be as good as, so yes this one too !!

I feel l have a lot to prove this yr and seeing guys like yourself makes me realise that it is possible.


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> well happy new yr to the only person who reads my journal any more lol


Try changing the title, everyone probably thinks they won't be able to understand a word of what's written if they try to read it  happy new year jim


----------



## big_jim_87

Milky said:


> Now now mardy.... :lol:
> 
> Happy new yr mate and l will be keeping an eye on a lot more journals this yr, especially the guys l admire and respect and aspir to be as good as, so yes this one too !!
> 
> I feel l have a lot to prove this yr and seeing guys like yourself makes me realise that it is possible.


getting lean is easy

getting on stage is good as long as you dnt take it seriously.

Bbing is so far from serious lol I have trophies that say Im good at pransing about on a stage tanned and in little more then a g-string... lol wow what an achievement


----------



## big_jim_87

dipdabs said:


> Try changing the title, everyone probably thinks they won't be able to understand a word of what's written if they try to read it  happy new year jim


what's up with the new name?

happy new yr x


----------



## Jim78

big_jim_87 said:


> form needs work!
> 
> try to tuck elbows in and have shoulder blades and ass only on the bench but no leg drive as dnt blame really understand it... keep pushing my self off the bench... lol
> 
> form is ok but 100% needs work!


well got to look at that as a positive Jim, cos you'll ONLY lift more with some little adjustments, Dig on t-muscle is the bench master lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Jim78 said:


> well got to look at that as a positive Jim, cos you'll ONLY lift more with some little adjustments, Dig on t-muscle is the bench master lol


yea... will post up a vid and ask for feed back on form


----------



## big_jim_87

me n my boy


----------



## Suprakill4

Great pic mate. fcuking delts n arms look big, you have no neck now either lol. Did you get my texts ya useless tw4t.


----------



## big_jim_87

no... last tx I got was on the 31st... saying that you were a pussy and couldn't make the push session lol

and yes Im very muscular indeed... lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol. Cocky bast4rd. I text you back earlier today when you asked for my logs etc. have sent em on whatsapp.


----------



## big_jim_87

yea we will run the heavy style training few more weeks.

will also add a little arms in there too


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> yea we will run the heavy style training few more weeks.
> 
> will also add a little arms in there too


Yeah im enjoying the heavy training. would be nice to hit some personal targets ive got while doing heavy training, only done 2 workouts on each so prob go for 6 or so again will we?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah im enjoying the heavy training. would be nice to hit some personal targets ive got while doing heavy training, only done 2 workouts on each so prob go for 6 or so again will we?


more then likely keep going until you hit a wall.

say press 130kx6 wk1, x7 wk2, x8 wk3, x9 wk4 140kx5-6, x6 wk5, if it was x6 wk6 we change it for wk7 if x7 etc we keep it going... no point in changing ibid progression is still happening. only when 2weeks no progression we change it.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> more then likely keep going until you hit a wall.
> 
> say press 130kx6 wk1, x7 wk2, x8 wk3, x9 wk4 140kx5-6, x6 wk5, if it was x6 wk6 we change it for wk7 if x7 etc we keep it going... no point in changing ibid progression is still happening. only when 2weeks no progression we change it.


Well i need to start sending you my logs more regular then dont i.


----------



## big_jim_87

or... when you hit the wall let me know lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> or... when you hit the wall let me know lol


Ok mate, I aint hitting any walls any time soon. 510kg leg press coming up tonight i hope. But training on my own so always scared to go all out, gotta beat last weeks 500kg x 12 so......


----------



## big_jim_87

leg press is safe as you can spot ya self from the knee.


----------



## big_jim_87

yesterdays food

need to work on diet still...

M1- 60g Whey Iso, 125g oats, banana.

prew- 10/10/10g aminos/glutamine/creatine.

Intra- 25g Aminos

pw- 60g Whey Iso, 125g oats.

M2- 2 chicken sandwich, 500ml fruit juice, 40g Whey Iso, banana.

M3- 300g chicken, 100g pasta, mayo, 500ml fruit juice.

M4- 60g Whey Iso, 125g oats.

M5- 4 eggs, bagal, 30g Whey Iso, 5 fish oils.

Notes-

Need more solid protein

still need to get some sort of structure to my diet.

need maybe a little more good fat too.

supplementing with-

Vit c- 2-4g a day.

Multi Vit- 2-4 per day.

Glucoseamine- 2-4g a day.

Creatine Mono- 10g a day.

L-Glutamine- 10g a day. (may well.starters add it with every meal)

BCAA- 30g training days.

fish oils- 5-20g per day. (will have more fat on non training days)

that's it atm.


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh fcuk just remembered I havnt used creatine in a long time as ran out.

Went for PB on leg press, and got it, only up 5kg and same reps but its progress  there's no more more on the leg press now so will have to somehow attach some more weight to it or get training partner to climb up and sit on it.


----------



## big_jim_87

could look into some Bands?

If your gym like mine dnt have any chains then bands would be good idea.


----------



## big_jim_87

today food

M1- 60g Whey Iso, 125g oats, 1 banana.

M2- 60g Whey Iso, 125g oats, 1banana.

M3- 300g chicken, 100g pasta, mayo, 500ml fruit juice.

M4- 300g chicken, 100g pasta, mayo, 500ml fruit juice.

M5- 60g Whey Iso, 125g oats.

M6- 5eggs, 30g Whey Iso, 5g fish oils.

Snack- 1/2 egg mayo sarny and a pack of crisps.


----------



## big_jim_87

so Bench

flat bench

60kx10

80kx10

100kx6

120kx5

140kx3

140kx3

150kx3

160kx2

100kx19 +1

Incline bench

60kx10

80kx6

100kx6

110kx4

skull crush dead stop

30kx10

40kx5 (could feel a pull so sacked it off)

cable crunches

3x30rep

Notes

160k was comfortable... Im entering scary territory now for me as I get closer to the 180k bench that ripped my pec.

once I lift a weight for 1-2 rep I feel safe with it so next week should get more with it.

pulled tricep a little on skulls so I think Im gonna have a few full days off and hit squats on Tuesday.

feel pretty good were my bench is at as its usually my worst lift.


----------



## Suprakill4

They have got bands and chains mate, didnt think about wrapping chains around it, no idea what they weigh though.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> They have got bands and chains mate, didnt think about wrapping chains around it, no idea what they weigh though.


ask the gym owner or weigh them?


----------



## Jim78

Bands are all more or less universally colour coded. Mini reds about 28kg top, green 54kg top, blues 68kg or so......


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> ask the gym owner or weigh them?


 He probably doesn't know lol. Ill ask later.

I'm desperate to do squats just wish my back was ok  miss squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Ash1981

You still alive Jimbo?


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> You still alive Jimbo?


yea bud.

cba with my ukm journal atm...

still running my testosteronemuscle.co.uk journal tho


----------



## Ash1981

Fck that place hurry up and get back over here


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Fck that place hurry up and get back over here


its a very good forum for competitors in all sports.

full of good info and good ppl... this forum for a large part of it are ****s lol


----------



## Ash1981

Might come and join you then 

The only problem with that place is that the news feed never moves


----------



## Jim78

ash1981 said:


> Might come and join you then
> 
> The only problem with that place is that the news feed never moves


That's because its not full of trolls and nob heads asking if they can drink winny and if they have fake gear and rest of the **** threads.


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Might come and join you then
> 
> The only problem with that place is that the news feed never moves


they have much slower moving post traffic but what is posted is quality stuff.

its like old school ukm before it got full of ****s... lol


----------



## Ash1981

Even with jay kidda over there lol


----------



## big_jim_87

yea... lol


----------



## Ash1981

Get back over here you tit, at least poct some pics of your bare ass for us to have a look at


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> Get back over here you tit, at least poct some pics of your bare ass for us to have a look at


I've got some with his c0ck out on my whatsapp lol!


----------



## Ash1981

Suprakill4 said:


> I've got some with his c0ck out on my whatsapp lol!


What you playing at then, send them over


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> What you playing at then, send them over


He will probably put them on himself, he openly admits that he has no shame at all lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

ash1981 said:


> What you playing at then, send them over


He will probably put them on himself, he openly admits that he has no shame at all lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Get back over here you tit, at least poct some pics of your bare ass for us to have a look at


Its fat and hairy now tho...


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> He will probably put them on himself, he openly admits that he has no shame at all lol.


lol nope not one Oz of shame

man I lost the plot on that British prep ay?

lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Man for the 1st time in over a yr I feel like my self again!

very happy in my self and with life etc atm.

The longer I spend away from competing the more I feel as if I'll never do it again haha


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol nope not one Oz of shame
> 
> man I lost the plot on that British prep ay?
> 
> lol


Not half lol. Glad tour feeling yourself again you miserable cvnt!!! I bet Sarah is happier about it than you lol.

You'll not be able to stay away from competing for two long. Why not us do the same show one year when I first compete. Will need someone to help me backstage I won't have a clue what to do.

I know I wouldn't be drinking as much whiskey as you did, I would end up naked and taking a dump on the judges table.


----------



## Jim78

Suprakill4 said:


> Not half lol. Glad tour feeling yourself again you miserable cvnt!!! I bet Sarah is happier about it than you lol.
> 
> You'll not be able to stay away from competing for two long. Why not us do the same show one year when I first compete. Will need someone to help me backstage I won't have a clue what to do.
> 
> I know I wouldn't be drinking as much whiskey as you did, I would end up naked and taking a dump on the judges table.


He has seen the light K, powerlifting is the future mate haha!! Lol


----------



## Ash1981

big_jim_87 said:


> lol nope not one Oz of shame
> 
> man I lost the plot on that British prep ay?
> 
> lol


How long have yu got to be training with you before anyone can get a wapp of your piece?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Not half lol. Glad tour feeling yourself again you miserable cvnt!!! I bet Sarah is happier about it than you lol.
> 
> You'll not be able to stay away from competing for two long. Why not us do the same show one year when I first compete. Will need someone to help me backstage I won't have a clue what to do.
> 
> I know I wouldn't be drinking as much whiskey as you did, I would end up naked and taking a dump on the judges table.


LOL I got a load of stick from my at the time sponsor about admitting the whisky incident... thing is it was an accident... was told I had 5min so start pumping up so as Im sipping whisky and pumping up going through my pump up routine, time went by... 5,10,15,20mins... well i didn't wanna stop pumping as knowing my luck id go flat and then be told its stage time... so kept going through my routine... sip pump pump pump sip pump pump etc by time i got out there I had drank almost all the bottle of whisky... lol thing is you have all this adrenaline pumping through ya... funny old thing being back stage.


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> How long have yu got to be training with you before anyone can get a wapp of your piece?


lol it was pre comp posing... was naked and wasn't gonna send em to any one... then I thought ahhhh supra will like these lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> LOL I got a load of stick from my at the time sponsor about admitting the whisky incident... thing is it was an accident... was told I had 5min so start pumping up so as Im sipping whisky and pumping up going through my pump up routine, time went by... 5,10,15,20mins... well i didn't wanna stop pumping as knowing my luck id go flat and then be told its stage time... so kept going through my routine... sip pump pump pump sip pump pump etc by time i got out there I had drank almost all the bottle of whisky... lol thing is you have all this adrenaline pumping through ya... funny old thing being back stage.


LOL, when you showed me the bottle i was shocked you had that much, no wander you was a mess when you come off stage haha. Was a good weekend away.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol it was pre comp posing... was naked and wasn't gonna send em to any one... then I thought ahhhh supra will like these lol


LOL i was shocked mate put it that way, so were the people at work i showed em to hahaha.


----------



## big_jim_87

ok... so squat day

Squat

bar x10

60kx10

100kx5

140kx5

180kx3

belt and knee rap

220kx3

240kx3 (Easy!)

belt off

180kx15

Ghrs

6

5

5 (felt some thing go in right ham on last rep of last set... hope its not a tear... ffs)

laying ham curls

10

20

job done!


----------



## Ash1981

Ass to grass baby


----------



## Suprakill4

How's the hamstring? Any bruising or tell tale signs of a possible tear n


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> How's the hamstring? Any bruising or tell tale signs of a possible tear n


no bruising yet but there is a dull ache in the area and gets worse if I flex ham...

think its a miner tear...

ffs in not cut out for pl


----------



## Ash1981

You'll be alright

Just get some deep heat on it ffs


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> no bruising yet but there is a dull ache in the area and gets worse if I flex ham...
> 
> think its a miner tear...
> 
> ffs in not cut out for pl


Why have you started doing PL anyway, just a change?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Why have you started doing PL anyway, just a change?


always been a pl at heart...

was thinking of a pl comp before my 1st bb comp... was progressing very fast! my 1st peck tear was trying to get a decent bench for a comp... tore peck couldn't train heavy so started dieting... lol

had enough of bbing

you think its a phase Im going through... what if bbing was a phase? maybe just time to do some thing else...

I look at con and think ffs i can see were he was coming from for yrs... pl, bbing, sm, skating etc...

I thought for yrs he was a waste of potential as he could do well in bb... but its not.a waist at all its doing some thing you enjoy and having fun... bbingnis no longer fun for me... thats all really

may well come back to it when its fun again but atm its not...

I now look at ppl who spend there whole lives bbing at amateur level... what have they got to show for it? a few trophies... who cares? no one other then them selves lol

think the whole thing is pointless.and bbing a bit of a joke now tbh... a comp for who has the best body... hahahahaha how silly that sounds to me but at one point I would.have given every thing up to be the best... wtf was I thinking...

the bbing game can swallow you up very easily... its like a drug...

bbing is like crack... will easily.take over your life and rule it... I think its sad as so much more to life...

just woke up I guess mate.

never been so happy in my life as u am right now


----------



## Ash1981

But what about for vanity reason solely???

To look bigger than the average man in the street and good on the beach, which way is the best way to go...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> always been a pl at heart...
> 
> was thinking of a pl comp before my 1st bb comp... was progressing very fast! my 1st peck tear was trying to get a decent bench for a comp... tore peck couldn't train heavy so started dieting... lol
> 
> had enough of bbing
> 
> you think its a phase Im going through... what if bbing was a phase? maybe just time to do some thing else...
> 
> I look at con and think ffs i can see were he was coming from for yrs... pl, bbing, sm, skating etc...
> 
> I thought for yrs he was a waste of potential as he could do well in bb... but its not.a waist at all its doing some thing you enjoy and having fun... bbingnis no longer fun for me... thats all really
> 
> may well come back to it when its fun again but atm its not...
> 
> I now look at ppl who spend there whole lives bbing at amateur level... what have they got to show for it? a few trophies... who cares? no one other then them selves lol
> 
> think the whole thing is pointless.and bbing a bit of a joke now tbh... a comp for who has the best body... hahahahaha how silly that sounds to me but at one point I would.have given every thing up to be the best... wtf was I thinking...
> 
> the bbing game can swallow you up very easily... its like a drug...
> 
> bbing is like crack... will easily.take over your life and rule it... I think its sad as so much more to life...
> 
> just woke up I guess mate.
> 
> never been so happy in my life as u am right now


Im glad to hear it mate, do what makes you happy, coincidentally bodybuilding for me makes me happy, before that i would drink everynight because in a bad relationship, would eat junk non stop and hated myself. Now, im more confident and so much happier and i need structure in my life, if i dont it all goes to pot and i end up drinking again and doing stupid things.


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> But what about for vanity reason solely???
> 
> To look bigger than the average man in the street and good on the beach, which way is the best way to go...


buddy I dnt have to bust my ass to look better then Joe average lol

I can chill out train 3 days a week eat an o...k... diet and still look better then most.

I still wanna progress and I want to but its no longer the be all and end all.


----------



## Ash1981

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy I dnt have to bust my ass to look better then Joe average lol
> 
> I can chill out train 3 days a week eat an o...k... diet and still look better then most.
> 
> I still wanna progress and I want to but its no longer the be all and end all.


No I know that you tit im talking about my ass?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Im glad to hear it mate, do what makes you happy, coincidentally bodybuilding for me makes me happy, before that i would drink everynight because in a bad relationship, would eat junk non stop and hated myself. Now, im more confident and so much happier and i need structure in my life, if i dont it all goes to pot and i end up drinking again and doing stupid things.


I still have structure to my day

still eat like a bber as wanna grow, get stronger and keep bf low.


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> No I know that you tit im talking about my ass?


what about it?

Im coaching you so do as i say and you'll look good... what's the question you tit?


----------



## Ash1981

big_jim_87 said:


> what about it?
> 
> Im coaching you so do as i say and you'll look good... what's the question you tit?


I think you've answered it


----------



## big_jim_87

lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok so light press work

bench press

60kx10

60kx10

80kx10

100kx10

120kx6

120kx5

140kx5

140kx5+1

100kx19+1

Incline press machine

20k per side x12

40k per side x10

60k per side x7

standing tricep ohp

30kx10

50kx10

50kx10

cable press down

12

12

12

job done


----------



## Ash1981

100kg x 19 lol

Strong cvnt


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> 100kg x 19 lol
> 
> Strong cvnt


was nice n light as think i have a small tear in pec lol


----------



## big_jim_87

now before anyone says "Jim you look a state" there is minimal effort going in towards appearance atm so I know! lol


----------



## Ash1981

Didn't you call me fat????

Lol

Looking stacked bro


----------



## big_jim_87

ash1981 said:


> Didn't you call me fat????
> 
> Lol
> 
> Looking stacked bro


you are fat... just fatter then me... were a pair of fattys lol but you will get leaner... ill continue to get fat haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Your not fat but very bloated and watery. Packing on some size though!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Your not fat but very bloated and watery. Packing on some size though!!


not really trying to atm... all an accident lol just wanna be freaky strong!


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so squats are on the up I think

squat

60kx10

100kx5

140kx4

wraps on

180kx3

220kx3

belt on

240kx5 pretty easy

belt off

180kx12

leg press with a dead stop

200kx10

250kx10

laying ham curls

10

10

stack x10

outer thigh machine

20

20

stack x20

Job done!

Notes-

Had no spotter today so no were near max effort.

only 3 sets on ham curls as bit weary after poss minor tear last week.

outer thigh machine has been added as hip/glut insertion has been giving me jip post squat so will work on strengthening them or maybe use as a warm up in future.

all in all felt good.

git a lot more in the tank! 260k will fly up next week!

not long till 280k triples IMO.

but will still take it easy.

very happy with squats atm... always been my fav move! falling in love with them all over again!

have struggled to get angry pre lift but now confidence of being able to take the weight with out injury is high so I can really put some effort in to them!

I feel like head butting the bar before it goes on my traps! rack it and wanna mike tyson some ones ear!

freak strength on the way for Jim!

the pw feeling of a heavy session is amazing! not like a bbing pw feel... much better... on cloud nine as I leave the gym lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk mate squats are flying up. Some serious weight that but not your best yet, plenty more to go to hit that! Wish I had little short baby legs like you, squats only a 4 inch movement for you for full rom lol. You seem an awful lot happier mate.


----------



## ripped45

beast, looking thick jim


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk mate squats are flying up. Some serious weight that but not your best yet, plenty more to go to hit that! Wish I had little short baby legs like you, squats only a 4 inch movement for you for full rom lol. You seem an awful lot happier mate.


well its a few things but yea lot happier mate.

part of it is Iv always enjoined training heavy! now Im back to it i feel better.

other then that life is pretty good


----------



## big_jim_87

ripped45 said:


> beast, looking thick jim


thanks bud!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> well its a few things but yea lot happier mate.
> 
> part of it is Iv always enjoined training heavy! now Im back to it i feel better.
> 
> other then that life is pretty good


Nice one. That lad might contact you today, he had finished work yesterday before i could give him your number.

Can you not mention coming on here, dont want people at work looking at my journal and knowing im on here.


----------



## big_jim_87

ok suck my balls!

bench getting better!

bench

60kx10

80kx10

100kx8

120kx5

140kx4

150kx4

160kx3

160kx3 could have got maybe 1 more with a light spot but didn't wanna push my luck.

140kx9 same again... could have got 1 more with a light spot.

pretty happy with this!

plate loaded shoulder press

40k per side x10

60k per side x8

80k per side x4 spot on rep 1.

floor skull crushers with a dead stop.

30kx10

40kx10

50kx10

50kx8

Incline fly

30kx10

32.5kx10

35kx8

job done!


----------



## Suprakill4

great pressing mate, was you nervous about going heaby because of tear before?

the skulls from the floor, is the 50 - 25kg each side?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> great pressing mate, was you nervous about going heaby because of tear before?
> 
> the skulls from the floor, is the 50 - 25kg each side?


na 20k a side bars 10k.

can go much heavier but there very fast and explosive.

yea I think ill be able to batter that session next week its all nerves... after a big tear confidence not been there n holds me back


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right. I only manage 12.5 each side they are hard work!!! Just had a fcuking terrible push session I'm so so annoyed. Made me realise how much I can train harder and heavier with a spotter!'


----------



## kingdale

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right. I only manage 12.5 each side they are hard work!!! Just had a fcuking terrible push session I'm so so annoyed. Made me realise how much I can train harder and heavier with a spotter!'


hate chest days with no spotter.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right. I only manage 12.5 each side they are hard work!!! Just had a fcuking terrible push session I'm so so annoyed. Made me realise how much I can train harder and heavier with a spotter!'


Why you think I train with Sam... motivation? lol no he is my gym bitch... my lift to and from and my spotter... also buys me lunch every now n then lol

I have gone heavier on skulls but again old injury holding me back...


----------



## big_jim_87

kingdale said:


> hate chest days with no spotter.


can't just ask any one in gym ether... gotta be a regular spotter who is trusted!


----------



## big_jim_87

DEADLIFT DAY

Deadlift

60kx5

100kx5

140kx4

180kx2

220kx1

250kx1*

straps on

270kx was really easy

straps off

180kx7 easy

straps on

touch n go

180kx17**

close grip chins

10

9

7

Job Done!

Notes-

Nice low volume today as felt sick all morning, also with my hamstring playing up I didn't want to over do it.

*This was max grip set and literally just got the lift but In not gonna lie it was to fast to be comp worthy...

pulled up ok but no pause and hold at the top. managed to place bar down rather then drop it but only just!

really need some chalk as felt I had the grip but could feel it slip.

**Easy had 20plus reps in me but they were touch n go very fast tempo! not sure what happened but at one point bar was touching the floor un evenly and on the lift it was rocking like an un even set of scales. so stopped at top and checked the plates were still in place then continued but this did rob me of a few reps imo!

also not sure what they weigh but most sets of 180k plus have the.clips on... so what a couple kg?

Any way grip dead is up and strap dead is up.

think I'll very soon be pulling 300k for a laugh!

always leave gym feeling really good atm!

love heavier workouts?


----------



## kingdale

big_jim_87 said:


> can't just ask any one in gym ether... gotta be a regular spotter who is trusted!


Yes i asked a randomer a few weeks back and he just held the bar and helped every single rep even though i didnt need it. Not sure what goes on in these peoples heads.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Why you think I train with Sam... motivation? lol no he is my gym bitch... my lift to and from and my spotter... also buys me lunch every now n then lol
> 
> I have gone heavier on skulls but again old injury holding me back...


He is a proper skivvy for you ain't he. You don't even fcuking change your own weights or load them yourself!! Remember at the Brits Sam and Sarah were like your babysitters lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> DEADLIFT DAY
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> 60kx5
> 
> 100kx5
> 
> 140kx4
> 
> 180kx2
> 
> 220kx1
> 
> 250kx1*
> 
> straps on
> 
> 270kx was really easy
> 
> straps off
> 
> 180kx7 easy
> 
> straps on
> 
> touch n go
> 
> 180kx17**
> 
> close grip chins
> 
> 10
> 
> 9
> 
> 7
> 
> Job Done!
> 
> Notes-
> 
> Nice low volume today as felt sick all morning, also with my hamstring playing up I didn't want to over do it.
> 
> *This was max grip set and literally just got the lift but In not gonna lie it was to fast to be comp worthy...
> 
> pulled up ok but no pause and hold at the top. managed to place bar down rather then drop it but only just!
> 
> really need some chalk as felt I had the grip but could feel it slip.
> 
> **Easy had 20plus reps in me but they were touch n go very fast tempo! not sure what happened but at one point bar was touching the floor un evenly and on the lift it was rocking like an un even set of scales. so stopped at top and checked the plates were still in place then continued but this did rob me of a few reps imo!
> 
> also not sure what they weigh but most sets of 180k plus have the.clips on... so what a couple kg?
> 
> Any way grip dead is up and strap dead is up.
> 
> think I'll very soon be pulling 300k for a laugh!
> 
> always leave gym feeling really good atm!
> 
> love heavier workouts?


What the hell are the clips like in your gym lol. In ours they weight about 100g lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> What the hell are the clips like in your gym lol. In ours they weight about 100g lol.


lol... yea maybe then


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> lol... yea maybe then


Couple kg lol!


----------



## CJ

Hey jim, you stumpy b$ stard...see your still fart a$$ing around with pl'ing.

Hope all is well


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Hey jim, you stumpy b$ stard...see your still fart a$$ing around with pl'ing.
> 
> Hope all is well


lol yea...

really enjoying it

still managing grow too so feeling really happy with it all atm.

all is pretty good for once actually... apart from being skint lol but the rest is all good bud

you?


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yea...
> 
> really enjoying it
> 
> still managing grow too so feeling really happy with it all atm.
> 
> all is pretty good for once actually... apart from being skint lol but the rest is all good bud
> 
> you?


We'll im better than ive been in a while buddy...im always skint too 

Hows weight currently ? Must be really fresh on the system, this method of training


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> We'll im better than ive been in a while buddy...im always skint too
> 
> Hows weight currently ? Must be really fresh on the system, this method of training


bw fluctuates from 101-103k over a few days... Not much effort in diet as far as quantity of food... maybe 5k cals. just chilling and enjoying food. odd cheat etc

still pretty lean tho.

I feel like Im ready to blow up... may push the food... think an easy 105k is in me


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> bw fluctuates from 101-103k over a few days... Not much effort in diet as far as quantity of food... maybe 5k cals. just chilling and enjoying food. odd cheat etc
> 
> still pretty lean tho.
> 
> I feel like Im ready to blow up... may push the food... think an easy 105k is in me


Thats good news buddy.

Very similar to me, sitting just under 103kg, pulling in as well.


----------



## big_jim_87

little update


----------



## big_jim_87

Well no Internet for few days so on mrs phone for a quick update

Food has been poor! Plenty of cheats but not enough total cals and low solid food intake.

Bit better now tho.

Highlights of the week are

Bench is up although doing too many sets and reps in warm ups.

Bench 165x3

Deads up today-

Raw 250 failed on grip... ****ed off as was better last week...

Straps 280x1 easy! Had 300in me today but didnt wanna push too much too soon.

Straps 180x20 easy!

Gonna start making my pump set 200k as 180 is too light!

Still enjoying training so all good here


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Thats good news buddy.
> 
> Very similar to me, sitting just under 103kg, pulling in as well.


very sim my ass! you sack of shyt! lol


----------



## CJ

**** off..your just a big fat power lifter now


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> **** off..your just a big fat power lifter now


lol

powerlifter who could hit a bbing stage with 6wks notice! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

today

Deadlift day

60kx10

100kx8

140kx5

chalked up

180kx1

220kx1

250kx1 easy peasy with chalk

260kx1 easy peasy with chalk lol*

straps on

280kx1 flew up

300kx1 flew up and tbh had a double in me but was very aware of my hamstring so held it for a few sec and thought about another but didn't think it was worth it.

220kx10 easy peasy again but ham was feeling really tight! so sacked it.

close grip chins

15

11

6

hammer curls

30kx10

42kx10

50kx8

ez curls

30kx10,10

over hand

30kx8

wide grip late pull down

10

10

stack x6

job done!

prob had the 280k with out straps in me but didn't wanna push my luck.

couldn't believe the 300 was so easy!


----------



## Suprakill4

fcukin show off lol. What's wrong with your hamstring?

Great lift especially with all the others beforehand. That's a lot of warming up to the max lift? Is that pretty standard for the type of training you do?


----------



## anthony900220

you were 76 in those pics  i feel so fat :what:

subbed !!!


----------



## Suprakill4

anthony900220 said:


> you were 76 in those pics  i feel so fat :what:
> 
> subbed !!!


He is only about 4 foot 9 or something like that so looks huge. Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> fcukin show off lol. What's wrong with your hamstring?
> 
> Great lift especially with all the others beforehand. That's a lot of warming up to the max lift? Is that pretty standard for the type of training you do?


lol

that's just how I do it... always spend a lot of time warming up after various injuries.

the early sets are to work on grip to see were my grip gets to each week.

the strapped sets are to hit big lifts.

then I go on to a higher rep set for a pump and more aimed at mass etc.

I then go on to things that add strength to the back in other areas like the late with chins or rows and still keep the straps away as to focus on grip.

so the latter part of the session is aimed more at bbing and grip strength.


----------



## big_jim_87

anthony900220 said:


> you were 76 in those pics  i feel so fat :what:
> 
> subbed !!!


glad to have you follow bud but if your after a bbing journal I started aiming more at pl a little while ago now... still wanna grow but strength is the main aim...


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so Squats...

poor session really... had to wait for 30min to get the squat rack while some cock face and his mate were upright rowing and shrugging in the rack...

usually Id do some thing else but as I want to improve my squat I can't see the point in doing any thing else as my main lift...

so bybthere time i got in rack I had lost the edge, aggression etc and wanted to go sleep.

any way here It was

Squat

60kx10

100kx5

140kx5

180kx5

220kx9

leg press dead stop (real deep till machine bottomed out 1sec pause then press)

200kx10

250kx10

300kx10

toe press

20

13

12

lying hamstring curls

12

10

8

Job Done!


----------



## dipdabs

You are a strong little [email protected] ain't ya!x


----------



## Suprakill4

You fcuking great Jessie!!!!!! Why didnt you tell the stupid cvnts to fcuking move so you can use the equipement for what its actually made for. Youve gone from a nasty tw4t to a little pussy cat. lol.

good squatting still for a pussy, 220 x 9 is good!

Hmmmm, leg press dead stop, remember these well, just vomited in my mouth a little when i read it.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> You fcuking great Jessie!!!!!! Why didnt you tell the stupid cvnts to fcuking move so you can use the equipement for what its actually made for. Youve gone from a nasty tw4t to a little pussy cat. lol.
> 
> good squatting still for a pussy, 220 x 9 is good!
> 
> Hmmmm, leg press dead stop, remember these well, just vomited in my mouth a little when i read it.


I was waiting for some one to say this... there was a good reason for waiting about... lol

The cock face is the local drug dealer... bit of an attitude and know were it would go if I did snap at him... not bothered normally but cba with all the hassle it would bring for the use of a squat rack lol.

as for squats wanted more really...


----------



## big_jim_87

dipdabs said:


> You are a strong little [email protected] ain't ya!x


lol didn't you know?

still not at all time best but that's what nonstop dieting from show to show dose to ya... lol

was once a ukm legend with vids of 270k squats for reps and 270k deads for 9 reps... getting there tho


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> lol didn't you know?
> 
> still not at all time best but that's what nonstop dieting from show to show dose to ya... lol
> 
> was once a ukm legend with vids of 270k squats for reps and 270k deads for 9 reps... getting there tho


Can't be amazing all the time eh lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> I was waiting for some one to say this... there was a good reason for waiting about... lol
> 
> The cock face is the local drug dealer... bit of an attitude and know were it would go if I did snap at him... not bothered normally but cba with all the hassle it would bring for the use of a squat rack lol.
> 
> as for squats wanted more really...


Ahhhhhh lol thought you was turning into a wimp for a second lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

dipdabs said:


> Can't be amazing all the time eh lol


well when my performance is less then amazing I actually look amazing so I actually am 100% amazing.


----------



## corporates

big_jim_87 said:


> lol didn't you know?
> 
> still not at all time best but that's what nonstop dieting from show to show dose to ya... lol
> 
> was once a ukm legend with vids of 270k squats for reps and 270k deads for 9 reps... getting there tho


Can't do the deads at anywhere near that, But squats i'm doing 260 for 10 reps...Made me feel good reading your posts Big Jim as it gives me some hope as i'm a million miles away from your shape.


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> well when my performance is less then amazing I actually look amazing so I actually am 100% amazing.


That doesn't actually make sense jimbo but yes you're amazing lol


----------



## big_jim_87

corporates said:


> Can't do the deads at anywhere near that, But squats i'm doing 260 for 10 reps...Made me feel good reading your posts Big Jim as it gives me some hope as i'm a million miles away from your shape.


lol your squatting 260kx10? to depth? if so that's national level squatting what ever you weigh!

If you are squatting that with good form not just a couple inch knee bend you must at least have freaky legs?


----------



## big_jim_87

dipdabs said:


> That doesn't actually make sense jimbo but yes you're amazing lol


glad you agree... I'll explain

right now I look like a sack! but can shift some weight but when i am weak I look good as Im lean as a bean.


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> glad you agree... I'll explain
> 
> right now I look like a sack! but can shift some weight but when i am weak I look good as Im lean as a bean.


Uve turned into a fatty then is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## big_jim_87

dipdabs said:


> Uve turned into a fatty then is that what you are trying to say?


yes... but I can perform at an amazing level... lol so there is a cross over of constant aimizingness lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> yes... but I can perform at an amazing level... lol so there is a cross over of constant aimizingness lol


Can u now  lol


----------



## big_jim_87

dipdabs said:


> Can u now  lol


well... no lol


----------



## big_jim_87

but I try my best! lol!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> but I try my best! lol!


Hahaha


----------



## corporates

big_jim_87 said:


> lol your squatting 260kx10? to depth? if so that's national level squatting what ever you weigh!
> 
> If you are squatting that with good form not just a couple inch knee bend you must at least have freaky legs?


Ok Jim, you got me..lol...my first 8 are ass to the grass, the last two are a bit half ****d. My legs are nothing special, my back on the other hand is pretty wide but am carrying a load of weight, and i am crap on back lifts, now thats freaky.

PS Im currently 108kg at 5ft 8".


----------



## big_jim_87

oh no... pic slutting in my journal...

only one way to deal with this

BOOM!










300k deadlift baby!

now that's dealt with... lol

I would love to see a vid of 260kx8-10 tho bud... be awesome to see!

what would you get at 180-200k?

my best is 21 on 180 (not all to depth) and 15 on 200 all to depth o lower.


----------



## corporates

That back is BOOM!!!!

I have a squat one at 220 but its crap as camera shaking. Not done any vids at 260 yet.

Dunno if you will see this Jim











Heres my leg press 530KG






These are not the best but just to capture what i do from time to time.

Regards

Corporates


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok...

Im not whether your on the wind up or not... but I'll assume your not and I'll start with some tough love type honest feed back...

It was hard to see depth in squats as you need ether a far back rear view or a side on view.

Its not a squat unless your knee and hip are in line... from that angle it would SEEM to be a 2inch knee bend under a weighted bar...

I maybe wrong.

also as for the leg press again no ware near the ROM needed.

I say it to you like this because

1 your after developing your muscles right? but what you are doing is only going to stress the joints and connecting tissues.

2 you are going to rip your quad clean off the bone doing leg press like that.

my advice is forget your ego at the door and go much lighter and work a full rom meaning much deeper...

your training style is the reason for lack of leg development imo.

I'll try n post a vid of me squatting altho will be old.

hope you took this as a positive mate


----------



## big_jim_87

dutch_scott said:


> Gotta be a wind up! Was about 3" if that dunno if he'd atg 140 with that lifting format. Gotta be a wind up


my 1st thought but give him the benefit of the doubt for now...

I just hope he dnt leg press like that all the time...


----------



## big_jim_87

this is from a yr ago bud this is how I squat 180,220,260k and up if I can't squat to this depth its tion heavy and I build up to it until.I can hit depth.


----------



## big_jim_87

That was 180k squatted at 93k.

I dnt use a belt any more unless I take em up to 250k plus but knee wraps on all 180 plus sets as get real saw next few days otherwise.

Deads are same no belt at all... 300k just straps... working on grip so I can get it completely raw.

my bench is gay tho lol


----------



## GolfDelta

This is when ego in the gym becomes dangerous @corporates I'm afraid.Those aren't squats or leg presses,just a quick way to injury.


----------



## big_jim_87

Scott- I hope for his knees sake it is a joke... seen a guy slightly better for rip both quads clean off the bone... was in muscle works...

Robie Anchen (sp on name) and some other guy had to push the sled off of him and I think some one pulled him out... AnE job... nite nice... I was 18 at the time... scared the **** out of me lol


----------



## corporates

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok...
> 
> Im not whether your on the wind up or not... but I'll assume your not and I'll start with some tough love type honest feed back...
> 
> It was hard to see depth in squats as you need ether a far back rear view or a side on view.
> 
> Its not a squat unless your knee and hip are in line... from that angle it would SEEM to be a 2inch knee bend under a weighted bar...
> 
> I maybe wrong.
> 
> also as for the leg press again no ware near the ROM needed.
> 
> I say it to you like this because
> 
> 1 your after developing your muscles right? but what you are doing is only going to stress the joints and connecting tissues.
> 
> 2 you are going to rip your quad clean off the bone doing leg press like that.
> 
> my advice is forget your ego at the door and go much lighter and work a full rom meaning much deeper...
> 
> your training style is the reason for lack of leg development imo.
> 
> I'll try n post a vid of me squatting altho will be old.
> 
> hope you took this as a positive mate


I've taken this as very positive, thank you Big Jim, i wasn't taking the pee, so maybe tough lesson is what i need, and im grateful for any direction mate.

Especially from someone who looks like you.

Thanks for the vid Jim.

Many Thanks Jim.

regards

Corporates


----------



## big_jim_87

corporates said:


> I've taken this as very positive, thank you Big Jim, i wasn't taking the pee, so maybe tough lesson is what i need, and im grateful for any direction mate.
> 
> Especially from someone who looks like you.
> 
> Thanks for the vid Jim.
> 
> Many Thanks Jim.
> 
> regards
> 
> Corporates


if you lighten the load and squat how I did in that vid only good things will happen 

glad you took it the right way mate


----------



## Jim78

corporates said:


> View attachment 110847
> 
> 
> Ok Jim, you got me..lol...my first 8 are ass to the grass, the last two are a bit half ****d. My legs are nothing special, my back on the other hand is pretty wide but am carrying a load of weight, and i am crap on back lifts, now thats freaky.
> 
> PS Im currently 108kg at 5ft 8".


260 atg for 8 good reps is very good mate, must give u a max of prob 315 or so at 108kg, very good raw indeed.


----------



## Suprakill4

Jim78 said:


> 260 atg for 8 good reps is very good mate, must give u a max of prob 315 or so at 108kg, very good raw indeed.


Youve missed the video.


----------



## Jim78

Oh dear just seen the vid lol, most on here il guarantee would not get a squat passed in comp with their version of "to depth"

For most, doesn't include that freak jim lol, double bodyweight squats very deep for reps is very good.

Those who slap weight on and just move 2" are just cheating themselves.


----------



## Suprakill4

Jim78 said:


> Oh dear just seen the vid lol, most on here il guarantee would not get a squat passed in comp with their version of "to depth"
> 
> For most, doesn't include that freak jim lol, double bodyweight squats very deep for reps is very good.
> 
> Those who slap weight on and just move 2" are just cheating themselves.


Like i used to lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so today was bench day

Bench press

60kx10

100kx10

120kx5

140kx5

160kx2

170kx1*

170kx1**, 140kx3, 100kx3***

Static stretch

db fly 20kx30sec, 24kx20sec

floor skull crushers dead stop

30kx15

30kx10

30kx10,x5,x5****

static stretch

standing oh stretch with ez bar

30kx30

Job Done!

Notes

felt really good today.

*Easy rep was going to do 2 but paused too long at top.

**Again was an easy rep, flew up but had already pre set the targets in my head for the drop set... easy double in me and prob a triple with a struggle.

***Drop set.

****widow maker set.

stretches felt really good on triceps!

also press with thumb wrapped round bar now not a suicide grip any more.


----------



## big_jim_87

man...

been sick as a dog all day...

had nothing to eat at all...

had 70g pro blend and 10g fish oils all day...

that's it...

just been in bed all day... got up now tho for about 30min... wanna go back... lol

banging head, feel like I might chuck up at any min, gut cramps every now n then...

feel a bit low actually... little upset but dnt know why lol... mental break down maybe...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> man...
> 
> been sick as a dog all day...
> 
> had nothing to eat at all...
> 
> had 70g pro blend and 10g fish oils all day...
> 
> that's it...
> 
> just been in bed all day... got up now tho for about 30min... wanna go back... lol
> 
> banging head, feel like I might chuck up at any min, gut cramps every now n then...
> 
> feel a bit low actually... little upset but dnt know why lol... mental break down maybe...


I hope you havnt got what I did mate. Get to doctors tomorrow if its not cleared!!


----------



## big_jim_87

just had 1/2 an apple... lol felt good altho Im allergic to apples... lol

lips are now all swollen...


----------



## Suprakill4

Allergic. You fcuking are about 15 in one day not long back I bet you was fcuked.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Allergic. You fcuking are about 15 in one day not long back I bet you was fcuked.


21 apples...

lol yea had a few lumps on my lips... that's all I get really

that and after 21 apples nasty barn yard animal type shyt! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

ok so Deads... my fav day!

Deads

100kx5

140kx4

180kx2

220kx1

260kx1

280kx1 raw pb

straps on

300kx1

180kx21

close grip chins

10

7

wide grip pull down

10

8

hammer curls

30kx10

38kx10

46kx10

50kx10

job done!

Notes

raw 280k was easy and should have gone for the 300k raw too.

300k come off the floor really easy... was ****ed off with every one in the gym gathering round to watch me deadlift from 260k and up... once I pulled 300 off the floor really easy I decided to as I stood there holding the 300 tell the crowd how easy it was! "easy! ****ing easy! this weight ****!" then slammed the weight down...

was just ****ed off with the crowd... 300 wad so easy I should have gone up to 305-310k or instead of telling every one how easy it was pulled a double or triple as I know I have a double in me easy... but shouting at every one will have to do for this week...

the 180k set also got quite a lot of viewers lol **** gym! full of ****s!


----------



## Suprakill4

Their not being ****ers mate they are just amazed at the strength.



big_jim_87 said:


> ok so Deads... my fav day!
> 
> Deads
> 
> 100kx5
> 
> 140kx4
> 
> 180kx2
> 
> 220kx1
> 
> 260kx1
> 
> 280kx1 raw pb
> 
> straps on
> 
> 300kx1
> 
> 180kx21
> 
> close grip chins
> 
> 10
> 
> 7
> 
> wide grip pull down
> 
> 10
> 
> 8
> 
> hammer curls
> 
> 30kx10
> 
> 38kx10
> 
> 46kx10
> 
> 50kx10
> 
> job done!
> 
> Notes
> 
> raw 280k was easy and should have gone for the 300k raw too.
> 
> 300k come off the floor really easy... was ****ed off with every one in the gym gathering round to watch me deadlift from 260k and up... once I pulled 300 off the floor really easy I decided to as I stood there holding the 300 tell the crowd how easy it was! "easy! ****ing easy! this weight ****!" then slammed the weight down...
> 
> was just ****ed off with the crowd... 300 wad so easy I should have gone up to 305-310k or instead of telling every one how easy it was pulled a double or triple as I know I have a double in me easy... but shouting at every one will have to do for this week...
> 
> the 180k set also got quite a lot of viewers lol **** gym! full of ****s!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Their not being ****ers mate they are just amazed at the strength.


puts me right off tho...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> puts me right off tho...


Yet you want to do a powerlifting comp??


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yet you want to do a powerlifting comp??


buddy... Iv always been like it

even pre comp I dnt like attention in the real world... just like to blend in and vanish but once on stage I want all eyes on me...

Its just how I am... in the day i like it as that's what Im there for byte rest of the time i like to be left to it... very un sociable ass hole lol


----------



## billly9

Immense power! How heavy are you now? Best of luck with all your goals too.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy... Iv always been like it
> 
> even pre comp I dnt like attention in the real world... just like to blend in and vanish but once on stage I want all eyes on me...
> 
> Its just how I am... in the day i like it as that's what Im there for byte rest of the time i like to be left to it... very un sociable ass hole lol


Sounds exactly like me mate apart from ill prob hate being on stage.


----------



## big_jim_87

billly9 said:


> Immense power! How heavy are you now? Best of luck with all your goals too.


thanks bud.

Im about 99-101k atm... not very heavy but would like to stay around the 100k mark


----------



## big_jim_87

Well Squats today and just went by how my knees felt

Squat

60kx10

100kx5

wraps on

140kx5

180kx3

220kx2

240kx2 easy but any more weight and knees would have felt it.

180kx15 easy.

I do not use a belt at all atm as just find it hinders my Squats as can't get to depth.

Leg press with a dead stop

200kx5

250kx5

300kx5

350kx5

all easy and very explosive

just after some speed out of the bottom deep point of the squat.

Job Done!

Have so much more in me but knees are still a little bit off...


----------



## big_jim_87

Oh also

side notes-

Had to drop down to a body weight of 97-98k as felt a bit rough...

still struggling with appetite big time! but feel better in my self.

got some abs back so bf is still pretty low I just struggle with water atm. must be my food choices and sodium levels so lower carbs and over all cals kept sodium down and dropped 4k in as many days.

didn't feel any weaker for squats so its all good.

Knee pain is better although still present but as I stayed well with in my comfort zone today In hoping they will still recover.

Hips must ether be strengthening or loosening as hip pain was an issue when I just got back into squats but now nothing to really moan about... can tell iv hit squats but no real bad pain.

mentally much better then last week as was pretty down after such a poor session but this week all in all not too bad and much better.


----------



## Rick89

very strong indeed Jim

not happy with bench get in under 105 strongman now mate , you would be pretty competitive already and with specific training could be up there fast IMO


----------



## big_jim_87

Rick89 said:


> very strong indeed Jim
> 
> not happy with bench get in under 105 strongman now mate , you would be pretty competitive already and with specific training could be up there fast IMO


I struggle with Bench... But I do like the controlled environment that PL offers were as the events in strong man would cripple me...

I know Id tear some thing on an awkward lift... any thing not on an even bar would do me over lol.

That said Id like to have a bash... nite at comp but at event training for a laugh


----------



## Suprakill4

Why not get down for a strongman session with ewen mate he isn't far from you.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok Bench day with lots of volume baby!

light work today

Bench press

60kx10

80kx10

100kx6

120kx5

140kx5 easy

140kx5

140kx3.5 +1.5, 100kx3, 60kx8

Incline Bench press

60kx10

80kx10

100kx8

Lateral raise

22.5kx10

27.5kx10

32.5kx8

37.5kx8, 27.5kx8 (too heavy and not a full Rom)

Standing press

60kx12

80kx6

60kx10

Wide grip press (Plate load)

1x10

2x8

3x4

Standing over head tricep press

30kx20

50kx10

30kx?

Rope cables

?

?

? drop set

Job Done!


----------



## big_jim_87

Deadlift

Deads

60kx10 (this is now far too light for a warm up)

100kx10

140kx5

180kx3

Chalk

220kx2

260kx1

280kx1 held for ages...

180kx15

Close grip chins

10

10

Close grip pull down

10

8

Cable bicep curls

15

12

Hand over grip

20

15

Job Done!

Notes

No straps today as I feel my grip strength is at a 1/2 decent level now... So will pull what I can pull raw from now.

I am currently in chill out mode so I'll aim to maintain current lifts and play about with rep ranges etc.


----------

